# Daily Affirmations



## masquerade

To start your day with a positive mindset and good feelings.  
We can all use them.  


*I am loving, creative and intelligent.  Choosing to see myself and accept myself this way allows me to make positive change in my life.*


----------



## masquerade

I acknowledge my hurt and anger and I release it safely and easily.


----------



## Zoom-boing

I deserve good things. I am entitled to my share of happiness. I refuse to beat myself up. I am attractive person. I am fun to be with.

I'm Good Enough, I'm Smart Enough, and Doggone It, People Like Me!


----------



## uscitizen

I am still alive....


----------



## masquerade

I am strength.  I overcome my obstacles and find peace within.


----------



## midcan5

Consciousness alerts me to the fact I have another day in which to enjoy life family work books idle times nature....


"Yesterday is history. Tomorrow is a mystery. Today is a gift. That's why we call it 'The Present'." Eleanor Roosevelt


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Life sucks, then you wake up.


----------



## Ringel05

I keep to the shallows to avoid Davy Jones and the Kraken.


----------



## Ravi

DavidS's daily affirmation:

Go fuck yourself.


----------



## dilloduck

I won't let the bastards get me down.


----------



## masquerade

RetiredGySgt said:


> Life sucks, then you wake up.




Life is wonderful, once you've woken up to the beauty of it all.

How's that?


----------



## masquerade

Ravi said:


> DavidS's daily affirmation:
> 
> Go fuck yourself.



You know Ravi, I'm trying to do something good with this thread.  I can't ban you from posting in here, ( or can I? )but how's about you take your negativity elsewhere.


----------



## PixieStix

I have a plan to accomplish at least 1 good thing daily. Sometimes all I have to give is a smile, a wink, and a prayer


----------



## Ravi

masquerade said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> DavidS's daily affirmation:
> 
> Go fuck yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know Ravi, I'm trying to do something good with this thread.  I can't ban you from posting in here, ( or can I? )but how's about you take your negativity elsewhere.
Click to expand...

Not sure why telling the fuckers to go fuck themselves is negative.

But nice work being mean to me.


----------



## Xenophon

I vow to belch, fart and scratch my ass.


----------



## California Girl

"It is difficult to soar like an eagle, when you surround yourself with turkeys. Therefore, eat turkeys and soar alone.'


----------



## jillian

Zoom-boing said:


> I deserve good things. I am entitled to my share of happiness. I refuse to beat myself up. I am attractive person. I am fun to be with.
> 
> I'm Good Enough, I'm Smart Enough, and Doggone It, People Like Me!



You beat me to it!!


----------



## jillian

California Girl said:


> "It is difficult to soar like an eagle, when you surround yourself with turkeys. Therefore, eat turkeys and soar alone.'


----------



## mudwhistle

Ravi said:


> DavidS's daily affirmation:
> 
> Go fuck yourself.



Thanks for that thought.

Talk about taking a dump in the cornflakes.


----------



## masquerade

Xenophon said:


> I vow to belch, fart and scratch my ass.



Well, at you least you have that going for you.  Something to look foward to as I like to say.  LOL


----------



## jillian

Xenophon said:


> I vow to belch, fart and scratch my ass.



remind me not to go to your house for christmas dinner.


----------



## PixieStix

jillian said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I vow to belch, fart and scratch my ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> remind me not to go to your house for christmas dinner.
Click to expand...




Maybe he would be better behaved if he went to your house for dinner?


----------



## jillian

PixieStix said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I vow to belch, fart and scratch my ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> remind me not to go to your house for christmas dinner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe he would be better behaved if he went to your house for dinner?
Click to expand...


one would hope.


----------



## Xenophon

No, I wouldn't.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Pull my finger.


----------



## PixieStix

Xenophon said:


> No, I wouldn't.




I knew you would say that  But I don't believe you


----------



## ItHappens

Some people have never had to struggle.  They will never know what it's like to work on a farm until their hands are raw, just so people can have fresh marijuana.
-Jack Handy


----------



## PixieStix

RetiredGySgt said:


> Pull my finger.



Xeno's last words may be non verbal 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KMHPNL2gyFQ]YouTube - the pull my finger song[/ame]


----------



## jillian

Xenophon said:


> No, I wouldn't.


----------



## Zoom-boing

"Do the ordinary extraordinarily well."

St. Francis de Sales


----------



## Phoenix

"Be who you are and say what you feel because those who mind don't matter and those who matter don't mind."

You know you're in love when you can't fall asleep because reality is finally better than your dreams.

Don't cry because it's over. Smile because it happened.

Sometimes the questions are complicated and the answers are simple.

Today was good. Today was fun. Tomorrow is another one.


~ all Seuss-isms.


----------



## del

Xenophon said:


> No, I wouldn't.



honesty is the best policy, Xeno.


----------



## jillian

del said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I wouldn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> honesty is the best policy, Xeno.
Click to expand...


might be, but i'm figuring it doesn't get him very many dinner invitations.


----------



## del

jillian said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I wouldn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> honesty is the best policy, Xeno.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> might be, but i'm figuring it doesn't get him very many dinner invitations.
Click to expand...


not past the first time, anyway.


----------



## Baruch Menachem

I try to acknowledge give gratitude for anything good that happens.

I try to remember every fun event

And all the crap in my life, I leave in the toilet.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

I prevent forest fires.


----------



## Skull Pilot

God I hate this crap.

How about looking in the mirror and saying to yourself
*
Quit your fucking whining and get to work*


----------



## PixieStix

Mr.Fitnah said:


> I prevent forest fires.


----------



## masquerade

Skull Pilot ... you could resist the urge to click in here and read.    I'm just sayin'.


----------



## Darkwind

Ravi said:


> DavidS's daily affirmation:
> 
> Go fuck yourself.


I get told that all the time.


I haven't had this much sex in a decade!


----------



## Darkwind

Phoenix said:


> "Be who you are and say what you feel because those who mind don't matter and those who matter don't mind."
> 
> You know you're in love when you can't fall asleep because reality is finally better than your dreams.
> 
> Don't cry because it's over. Smile because it happened.
> 
> Sometimes the questions are complicated and the answers are simple.
> 
> Today was good. Today was fun. Tomorrow is another one.
> 
> 
> ~ all Seuss-isms.



I liked that one....


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wNYHoI47fw0]YouTube - Most Interesting Man on Careers[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tols2yYjnv0&feature=related]YouTube - Dos Equis The Most Interesting Man (on Life)[/ame]


----------



## Liability

. . . and gosh darn it, people like me!


----------



## Xenophon

jillian said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I wouldn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> honesty is the best policy, Xeno.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> might be, but i'm figuring it doesn't get him very many dinner invitations.
Click to expand...

Most people can't cook.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Keep mouth shut, fly not get in.


----------



## Ringel05

I comb my hair every day.  All one of them.
I'm thinking of doing a comb over from my ear hairs.  What do you all think?


----------



## masquerade

Dude ... those vids were great!  lol  Thanks.


----------



## masquerade

Ringel05 said:


> I comb my hair every day.  All one of them.
> I'm thinking of doing a comb over from my ear hairs.  What do you all think?



NO!  No comb-over!  I'd rather see a guy bald than seeing a comb-over!


----------



## Ringel05

masquerade said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I comb my hair every day.  All one of them.
> I'm thinking of doing a comb over from my ear hairs.  What do you all think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO!  No comb-over!  I'd rather see a guy bald than seeing a comb-over!
Click to expand...


What?  You don't think this is attractive?


----------



## masquerade

Ringel05 said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I comb my hair every day.  All one of them.
> I'm thinking of doing a comb over from my ear hairs.  What do you all think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO!  No comb-over!  I'd rather see a guy bald than seeing a comb-over!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What?  You don't think this is attractive?
Click to expand...




LMAO!  Uhm ... no.

http://screenrant.com/wp-content/uploads/vin-diesel-chronicles-riddick.jpg

http://gaygamer.net/images/riddick_could_make_a_return_on/vin12.jpg


----------



## Ringel05

masquerade said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> NO!  No comb-over!  I'd rather see a guy bald than seeing a comb-over!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What?  You don't think this is attractive?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO!  Uhm ... no.
> 
> http://screenrant.com/wp-content/uploads/vin-diesel-chronicles-riddick.jpg
> 
> http://gaygamer.net/images/riddick_could_make_a_return_on/vin12.jpg
Click to expand...


Always look on the bright side of life, de dum, dedumdedumdedum.


----------



## masquerade

It is always better to ask questions than to make an assumption, because assumptions set us up for failure.


----------



## dilloduck

Zoom-boing said:


> Keep mouth shut, fly not get in.



It keeps stupid from getting out too !


----------



## masquerade

I prosper wherever I turn and I know that I deserve prosperity of all kinds.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Stop, drop, and roll.


----------



## dilloduck

I will not beat the shit out of anyone--just for today.


----------



## masquerade

Zoom-boing said:


> Stop, drop, and roll.



Yes, very important.  lol

Good morning to you Zoom-boing!


----------



## masquerade

dilloduck said:


> I will not beat the shit out of anyone--just for today.



Phew!  ( wipes brow )


----------



## Zoom-boing

masquerade said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop, drop, and roll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, very important.  lol
> 
> Good morning to you Zoom-boing!
Click to expand...


  Good morning to you!!


----------



## dilloduck

masquerade said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will not beat the shit out of anyone--just for today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phew!  ( wipes brow )
Click to expand...


you're safe---there are just a couple i know that REALLY deserve it


----------



## masquerade

dilloduck said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will not beat the shit out of anyone--just for today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phew!  ( wipes brow )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you're safe---there are just a couple i know that REALLY deserve it
Click to expand...


Good morning dilloduck!  Have yourself a violence-free day!


----------



## masquerade

I claim my power and I lovingly create my own reality.  I ask for more understanding so that I may knowingly and lovingly shape my world and my experiences.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Snow day!


----------



## masquerade

Zoom-boing said:


> Snow day!



Let me grab my boots and sled and I'll meet you out there in five!  lol

Morning!
Guess what?
Not only is it a snow day for you ... but it's FRIDAY!!!!


----------



## mal

The Lord has Blessed me with another Day... And a Wife who is my Best Friend and who has Blessed me with Amazing Children, and we are Blessed to have the Family and Friends that we do at this Stage in Life.



peace...


----------



## Darkwind

I'm breathing!  I'm breathing!

*Dances out of here*


----------



## Darkwind

Zoom-boing said:


> Snow day!


Great!

Come dig out My driveway.


*Grumbles at the 13+ inches laying all over the place*


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773;

uscitizen said:


> I am still alive....


Is that an affirmation or a hypothesis?


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773;

California Girl said:


> "It is difficult to soar like an eagle, when you surround yourself with turkeys. Therefore, eat turkeys and soar alone.'


You are what you eat.


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773;

Darkwind said:


> I'm breathing!  I'm breathing!
> 
> *Dances out of here*


*fills the room with CS gas*



Perky bastard...


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773;

del said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I wouldn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> honesty is the best policy, Xeno.
Click to expand...

Unless you're a secret service agent and you're asked where the bets sniper position is for taking out POTUS.


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773;

Zoom-boing said:


> Keep mouth shut, fly not get in.


Nor your foot.


----------



## Zoom-boing

masquerade said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Snow day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me grab my boots and sled and I'll meet you out there in five!  lol
> 
> Morning!
> Guess what?
> Not only is it a snow day for you ... but it's FRIDAY!!!!
Click to expand...


<sigh>  It's not 'fun snow', it's 'winds at 35mph so cold even the dog wants nothing to do with it' snow.  I"m sick of it I tell ya . . . . 

Guess I'll make chocolate chip cookies.  They go well with snow days.


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773;

They can only execute us once.

Unless they're tricky and they have a doctor on hand...

I really hope they aren't tricky and there are no doctors on hand.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Darkwind said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Snow day!
> 
> 
> 
> Great!
> 
> Come dig out My driveway.
> 
> 
> *Grumbles at the 13+ inches laying all over the place*
Click to expand...


I'll do yours if you do mine.  We got 2 feet last week and another blast today.  I'm soooo over it.


----------



## Darkwind

Zoom-boing said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Snow day!
> 
> 
> 
> Great!
> 
> Come dig out My driveway.
> 
> 
> *Grumbles at the 13+ inches laying all over the place*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll do yours if you do mine.  We got 2 feet last week and another blast today.  I'm soooo over it.
Click to expand...

ick and shovel work only!  None of those new fangled blower things.


----------



## uscitizen

&#9773;proletarian&#9773;;2044962 said:
			
		

> They can only execute us once.
> 
> Unless they're tricky and they have a doctor on hand...
> 
> I really hope they aren't tricky and there are no doctors on hand.



Just don't carry your insurance card with you.


----------



## masquerade

Zoom-boing said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Snow day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me grab my boots and sled and I'll meet you out there in five!  lol
> 
> Morning!
> Guess what?
> Not only is it a snow day for you ... but it's FRIDAY!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <sigh>  It's not 'fun snow', it's 'winds at 35mph so cold even the dog wants nothing to do with it' snow.  I"m sick of it I tell ya . . . .
> 
> Guess I'll make chocolate chip cookies.  They go well with snow days.
Click to expand...


Yum!  Now I'm definitely coming over to your house!  I'll bring some board games and a deck of cards.  lol

I'm sick of the weather as well.    That storm last night, even though it was all rain for us, left our house with two less shutters and several missing roof shingles.  Along with a number of down trees in our neighbor's yards.


----------



## Zoom-boing

masquerade said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me grab my boots and sled and I'll meet you out there in five!  lol
> 
> Morning!
> Guess what?
> Not only is it a snow day for you ... but it's FRIDAY!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <sigh>  It's not 'fun snow', it's 'winds at 35mph so cold even the dog wants nothing to do with it' snow.  I"m sick of it I tell ya . . . .
> 
> Guess I'll make chocolate chip cookies.  They go well with snow days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yum!  Now I'm definitely coming over to your house!  I'll bring some board games and a deck of cards.  lol
> 
> I'm sick of the weather as well.    That storm last night, even though it was all rain for us, left our house with two less shutters and several missing roof shingles.  Along with a number of down trees in our neighbor's yards.
Click to expand...


Is this the Nor'easter storm?  I'm in PA - suburbs of Philly - and we're getting snow.  Not as much as they are in the Poconos and surrounding areas, but enough.  I haven't checked out the wind damage yet.  The grill is still standing so that's good!  Even though it's really cold and really windy and really snowing . . . our sump pump keeps coming on (not complaining though).  It's just weird, I would think the ground was more frozen than that.


----------



## Darkwind

Zoom-boing said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> <sigh>  It's not 'fun snow', it's 'winds at 35mph so cold even the dog wants nothing to do with it' snow.  I"m sick of it I tell ya . . . .
> 
> Guess I'll make chocolate chip cookies.  They go well with snow days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yum!  Now I'm definitely coming over to your house!  I'll bring some board games and a deck of cards.  lol
> 
> I'm sick of the weather as well.    That storm last night, even though it was all rain for us, left our house with two less shutters and several missing roof shingles.  Along with a number of down trees in our neighbor's yards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is this the Nor'easter storm?  I'm in PA - suburbs of Philly - and we're getting snow.  Not as much as they are in the Poconos and surrounding areas, but enough.  I haven't checked out the wind damage yet.  The grill is still standing so that's good!  Even though it's really cold and really windy and really snowing . . . our sump pump keeps coming on (not complaining though).  It's just weird, I would think the ground was more frozen than that.
Click to expand...

I'm up near the PA-NY boarder.  The Pocono's were forecast to get the worst of this storm.  But we managed to get hit pretty hard.  The Weather Channel was forecasting Binghamton to get 1 to 2 feet.


----------



## masquerade

Zoom-boing said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> <sigh>  It's not 'fun snow', it's 'winds at 35mph so cold even the dog wants nothing to do with it' snow.  I"m sick of it I tell ya . . . .
> 
> Guess I'll make chocolate chip cookies.  They go well with snow days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yum!  Now I'm definitely coming over to your house!  I'll bring some board games and a deck of cards.  lol
> 
> I'm sick of the weather as well.    That storm last night, even though it was all rain for us, left our house with two less shutters and several missing roof shingles.  Along with a number of down trees in our neighbor's yards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is this the Nor'easter storm?  I'm in PA - suburbs of Philly - and we're getting snow.  Not as much as they are in the Poconos and surrounding areas, but enough.  I haven't checked out the wind damage yet.  The grill is still standing so that's good!  Even though it's really cold and really windy and really snowing . . . our sump pump keeps coming on (not complaining though).  It's just weird, I would think the ground was more frozen than that.
Click to expand...



Yup ... it sure was.  I live in a suburb of Boston.  ( waving to Zoom-boing down there near Philly! )  lol  We had the top half of a pine tree snap off overnight, but thankfully that didn't cause any structual damage.  Anyone got a chainsaw I can borrow.  Sigh.  

Looking at The Weather Channel, New England is due for snow over the weekend.  Oh joy.  I was going to stop at the grocery store this afternoon, for a bottle or two of champagne and I know the place is going to be a madhouse!  It's a good thing I don't need bread or milk.


----------



## uscitizen

Snow on the first double coupon day of the month makes the grocery stores impassable.


----------



## masquerade

Life supports me and I support myself.


----------



## masquerade

Don't take anything personally.  Nothing others do is because of you.  What others say and do is a projection of their own reality, their own dream.  When you are immune to the opinions and actions of others, you won't be the victim of needless suffering.


----------



## masquerade

Be inpeccable with your word.  Speak with integrity.  Say only what you mean.  Avoid using your word to speak against yourself or to gossip about others.  Use the power of your word in the direction of truth and love.


----------



## Dr.House

"Oh, uh, there won't be any money, but when you die, on your deathbed, you will receive total consciousness." 

So I got that goin' for me, which is nice.


----------



## masquerade

LOL ~ Always a pleasure to see you.



Caddyshack ( 1980 )


----------



## masquerade

Don't make assumptions.  Find the courage to ask questions and to express what you really want.  Communicate with others as clearly as you can to avoid misunderstandings, sadness and drama.


----------



## masquerade

Always do your best.  Your best is going to change from moment to moment.  It will be different when you're healthy as opposed to when you're sick.  Under any circumstances, simply do your best and you will avoid self-judgement, self-abuse and regret.


----------



## Liability

Don't take life too seriously; nobody gets out alive.

*EDIT:

I forgot to attribute that one.  I believe it was from the old comedian, now deceased, Red Skelton.*


----------



## Darkwind

Liability said:


> Don't take life too seriously; nobody gets out alive.


I'm going to give it the ol college try!


----------



## Liability

Darkwind said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't take life too seriously; nobody gets out alive.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to give it the ol college try!
Click to expand...


Immortality MIGHT be over-rated.


----------



## HUGGY

Liability said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't take life too seriously; nobody gets out alive.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to give it the ol college try!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Immortality MIGHT be over-rated.
Click to expand...


As opposed to the alternative?  My money says Gates and Allen have a cloning project going on somewhere.


----------



## Liability

HUGGY said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to give it the ol college try!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immortality MIGHT be over-rated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As opposed to the alternative?  My money says Gates and Allen have a cloning project going on somewhere.
Click to expand...




I dunno.

I had a buddy one time quote a genius (I believe it was famous Science Fiction author Isaac Asimov) to the effect that _he_ wasn't worried about nothingness after death comes because, as far as he knew, he had been non-existent for hundreds of millions or billions of years BEFORE he was born, and it "didn't bother him a bit, then."


----------



## Ringel05

Liability said:


> Don't take life too seriously; nobody gets out alive.
> 
> *EDIT:
> 
> I forgot to attribute that one.  I believe it was from the old comedian, now deceased, Red Skelton.*



Elbert Hubbard


----------



## PixieStix

Liability said:


> Don't take life too seriously; nobody gets out alive.
> 
> *EDIT:
> 
> I forgot to attribute that one.  I believe it was from the old comedian, now deceased, Red Skelton.*




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LPbIls0iOnI]YouTube - Red & The Pledge[/ame]


----------



## Liability

Ringel05 said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't take life too seriously; nobody gets out alive.
> 
> *EDIT:
> 
> I forgot to attribute that one.  I believe it was from the old comedian, now deceased, Red Skelton.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elbert Hubbard
Click to expand...



good source.  sounded like a wise man.

But, I was still part right:  Barbwire by Barbano: The meaning of life

Thanks.


----------



## boedicca

Everyday when I get out of bed, my first thought is:

"I love the taste of cappuccino in the morning."

And then I vow to drink some as soon as possible.


----------



## Ringel05

boedicca said:


> Everyday when I get out of bed, my first thought is:
> 
> "I love the taste of cappuccino in the morning."
> 
> And then I vow to drink some as soon as possible.



Wow.  I have the same sentiment about napalm.
Or should I have attributed that to my olfactory sense?
(BTW, congrats on the biopsy!!)


----------



## boedicca

Ringel05 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyday when I get out of bed, my first thought is:
> 
> "I love the taste of cappuccino in the morning."
> 
> And then I vow to drink some as soon as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  I have the same sentiment about napalm.
> Or should I have attributed that to my olfactory sense?
> (BTW, congrats on the biopsy!!)
Click to expand...



Well, if you buy your coffee at Starbucks, you're getting the a twofer.   Their coffee smells like napalm afaic.


----------



## Ringel05

boedicca said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyday when I get out of bed, my first thought is:
> 
> "I love the taste of cappuccino in the morning."
> 
> And then I vow to drink some as soon as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  I have the same sentiment about napalm.
> Or should I have attributed that to my olfactory sense?
> (BTW, congrats on the biopsy!!)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if you buy your coffee at Starbucks, you're getting the a twofer.   Their coffee smells like napalm afaic.
Click to expand...


Now why would I want to buy coffee somewhere that takes 2 people 5 minutes to get it to me and costs 4 dollars?


----------



## boedicca

Ringel05 said:


> Now why would I want to buy coffee somewhere that takes 2 people 5 minutes to get it to me and costs 4 dollars?




Well, it's now perfectly clear you are not just another pretty face.

Friends Don't Let Friends Do Starbucks.

(I prefer to "roll" my own.)


----------



## JW Frogen

May I raise a gentle glass to the fact that this is the last day I ever drink.

Cheers.

I would not say it is a dishonest affirmation, I always mean it at the time.


----------



## JW Frogen

But then every cell in my body starts to bubble, dance and blow like the Big Bang: I hop on that Dionysian surf board and yell out KOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWABUNGA!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AquaAthena

I look for the positive side of everything in my life. There always is one. I make a point to surround myself with interesting people with whom I can laugh.   There are many types of humor on these Forums, too. lol.  It is all good.


----------



## masquerade

Self-awareness helps me evaluate, change and grow.  I now move forward with greater understanding of myself and what I truly desire.


----------



## masquerade

Wherever I go I share and encounter friendship.  Appreciating others for their uniqueness, I find myself appreciated for mine.


----------



## Liability

This kind of thread has come up here and on that other Board.  Each time I have seen it, at some point, I have shared a line from the old TV show starring Robin Williams, "Mork and Mindy."

At the end of each weekly show, the gimmick was that Mork (an alien) would report back (kind of telepathically) to the leader of his world (or at least the boss of his mission on Earth).  The leader was the large (fat) alien known as "Orson."  At the end of one episode, the report went a bit like this:

This week I learned that:

"*It is not what's in front of you that blocks your path;
It's what's inside of you that holds you back.*

*Of course, in your case, Orson, it's what's inside of you that is in front of you* ...."​


----------



## masquerade

Liability said:


> This kind of thread has come up here and on that other Board.  Each time I have seen it, at some point, I have shared a line from the old TV show starring Robin Williams, "Mork and Mindy."
> 
> At the end of each weekly show, the gimmick was that Mork (an alien) would report back (kind of telepathically) to the leader of his world (or at least the boss of his mission on Earth).  The leader was the large (fat) alien known as "Orson."  At the end of one episode, the report went a bit like this:
> 
> This week I learned that:
> 
> "*It is not what's in front of you that blocks your path;
> It's what's inside of you that holds you back.*
> 
> *Of course, in your case, Orson, it's what's inside of you that is in front of you* ...."​



That 'other' board?


----------



## Liability

And from one of those posters that used to be sold in overly-scented cheesy stores for wannabe hippies -- after the 1960's had passed them by -- there was an image, taken from a beach or dock, showing a small sailing ship still visible on the horizon, at sunset, with the motivational saying emblazoned on the bottom of the poster:

*A ship in the harbor is safe;

but that is not what ships are built for.*​


----------



## Liability

masquerade said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> This kind of thread has come up here and on that other Board.  Each time I have seen it, at some point, I have shared a line from the old TV show starring Robin Williams, "Mork and Mindy."
> 
> At the end of each weekly show, the gimmick was that Mork (an alien) would report back (kind of telepathically) to the leader of his world (or at least the boss of his mission on Earth).  The leader was the large (fat) alien known as "Orson."  At the end of one episode, the report went a bit like this:
> 
> This week I learned that:
> 
> "*It is not what's in front of you that blocks your path;
> It's what's inside of you that holds you back.*
> 
> *Of course, in your case, Orson, it's what's inside of you that is in front of you* ...."​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That 'other' board?
Click to expand...



It is "the Board that must not be named."

It's sort of like Voldemort.

Oh shit!


----------



## masquerade

Liability said:


> And from one of those posters that used to be sold in overly-scented cheesy stores for wannabe hippies -- after the 1960's had passed them by -- there was an image, taken from a beach or dock, showing a small sailing ship still visible on the horizon, at sunset, with the motivational saying emblazoned on the bottom of the poster:
> 
> *A ship in the harbor is safe;
> 
> but that is not what ships are built for.*​



Are you talking about Spencer Gifts?
Funny how you can remember that Liability.  Are you sure you don't have the poster hanging on your wall in your bedroom?  lol


----------



## masquerade

Liability said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> This kind of thread has come up here and on that other Board.  Each time I have seen it, at some point, I have shared a line from the old TV show starring Robin Williams, "Mork and Mindy."
> 
> At the end of each weekly show, the gimmick was that Mork (an alien) would report back (kind of telepathically) to the leader of his world (or at least the boss of his mission on Earth).  The leader was the large (fat) alien known as "Orson."  At the end of one episode, the report went a bit like this:
> 
> This week I learned that:
> 
> "*It is not what's in front of you that blocks your path;
> It's what's inside of you that holds you back.*
> 
> *Of course, in your case, Orson, it's what's inside of you that is in front of you* ...."​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That 'other' board?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is "the Board that must not be named."
> 
> It's sort of like Voldemort.
> 
> Oh shit!
Click to expand...


Spill it!


----------



## Liability

masquerade said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> And from one of those posters that used to be sold in overly-scented cheesy stores for wannabe hippies -- after the 1960's had passed them by -- there was an image, taken from a beach or dock, showing a small sailing ship still visible on the horizon, at sunset, with the motivational saying emblazoned on the bottom of the poster:
> 
> *A ship in the harbor is safe;
> 
> but that is not what ships are built for.*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you talking about Spencer Gifts?
> Funny how you can remember that Liability.  Are you sure you don't have the poster hanging on your wall in your bedroom?  lol
Click to expand...


That's the company!  

Yeah.  My younger brother used to work for Spencer Gifts back in the by-gone days of yore.

As for the poster, I saw it back in the late 70's or early 80's.  For whatever reason, it made an impression at the time.  And yes, I did buy it.  But it was lost many many years ago.  I can still recall the reds of the sunset in the picture.

I tried a Google search for images, but could not find a copy of that poster -- at least not  the specific one I recall.


----------



## Liability

masquerade said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> That 'other' board?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is "the Board that must not be named."
> 
> It's sort of like Voldemort.
> 
> Oh shit!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Spill it!
Click to expand...


No.  Never!

You won't get a word out of me.

(But it rhymes with "Sanity.")


----------



## mal

Liability said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is "the Board that must not be named."
> 
> It's sort of like Voldemort.
> 
> Oh shit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spill it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  Never!
> 
> You won't get a word out of me.
> 
> (But it rhymes with "Sanity.")
Click to expand...


Yet it's the Opposite... 



peace...


----------



## masquerade

Liability said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> And from one of those posters that used to be sold in overly-scented cheesy stores for wannabe hippies -- after the 1960's had passed them by -- there was an image, taken from a beach or dock, showing a small sailing ship still visible on the horizon, at sunset, with the motivational saying emblazoned on the bottom of the poster:
> 
> *A ship in the harbor is safe;
> 
> but that is not what ships are built for.*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you talking about Spencer Gifts?
> Funny how you can remember that Liability.  Are you sure you don't have the poster hanging on your wall in your bedroom?  lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the company!
> 
> Yeah.  My younger brother used to work for Spencer Gifts back in the by-gone days of yore.
> 
> As for the poster, I saw it back in the late 70's or early 80's.  For whatever reason, it made an impression at the time.  And yes, I did buy it.  But it was lost many many years ago.  I can still recall the reds of the sunset in the picture.
> 
> I tried a Google search for images, but could not find a copy of that poster -- at least not  the specific one I recall.
Click to expand...


Have you tried here?
AllPosters.com - The World's Largest Poster and Print Store!


----------



## masquerade

Liability said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is "the Board that must not be named."
> 
> It's sort of like Voldemort.
> 
> Oh shit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spill it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  Never!
> 
> You won't get a word out of me.
> 
> (But it rhymes with "Sanity.")
Click to expand...


You were over there?  I was too, for a little while.

lol - rhymes with Sanity.  lol


----------



## JW Frogen

Some day I will drink myself into inebrinirvannadise.


----------



## masquerade

JW Frogen said:


> Some day I will drink myself into inebrinirvannadise.



Sounds like a fun place.  May I join you for one or two?  It's after noon-time somwhere!


----------



## masquerade

Each age has it's own special joys and experiences.  I am always the perfect age for where I am in life.


----------



## Liability

masquerade said:


> Each age has it's own special joys and experiences.  I am always the perfect age for where I am in life.



Not me.  I agree with the old wags who noted that:

 "youth is wasted on the young."


----------



## masquerade

Liability said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Each age has it's own special joys and experiences.  I am always the perfect age for where I am in life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not me.  I agree with the old wags who noted that:
> 
> "youth is wasted on the young."
Click to expand...


Age is just a number.  It's what you feel in your heart and mind that matters.  
Think young!


----------



## Liability

masquerade said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Each age has it's own special joys and experiences.  I am always the perfect age for where I am in life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not me.  I agree with the old wags who noted that:
> 
> "youth is wasted on the young."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Age is just a number.  It's what you feel in your heart and mind that matters.
> Think young!
Click to expand...


I could "think" that Troofers are honest and virtuous, too, but that wouldn't make it so.

Age is a function of the length of time we've been alive on planet Earth.  How old we FEEL is another matter.


----------



## AquaAthena

masquerade said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Each age has it's own special joys and experiences.  I am always the perfect age for where I am in life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not me.  I agree with the old wags who noted that:
> 
> "youth is wasted on the young."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Age is just a number.  It's what you feel in your heart and mind that matters.
> Think young!
Click to expand...


"There is no age to the spirit."


----------



## JW Frogen

masquerade said:


> Sounds like a fun place.  May I join you for one or two?  It's after noon-time somwhere!



You sure may but don't sit down because one or two is only going to last us about three minutes. 

Most of that time will be taken up in the piss break where you may sit down if that is your kinda thing.


----------



## JW Frogen

masquerade said:


> Age is just a number.  It's what you feel in your heart and mind that matters.



 Yeah, like catastrophic, crushing chest pain or a sudden deadening of the frontal lobes.


----------



## JW Frogen

At least the liver has the good grace to go out relatively quietly.


----------



## masquerade

JW Frogen said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a fun place.  May I join you for one or two?  It's after noon-time somwhere!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sure may but don't sit down because one or two is only going to last us about three minutes.
> 
> Most of that time will be taken up in the piss break where you may sit down if that is your kinda thing.
Click to expand...


Certainly not if it's a public bathroom!


----------



## masquerade

JW Frogen said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Age is just a number.  It's what you feel in your heart and mind that matters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, like catastrophic, crushing chest pain or a sudden deadening of the frontal lobes.
Click to expand...




JW Frogen said:


> At least the liver has the good grace to go out relatively quietly.



lol ~ rolling eyes


----------



## masquerade

Every thought I think is creating my future.


----------



## 007

I'm alive, I have no choice, so I'll make the best of it.

Life is a shit sandwich. The more bread you have, the less shit you eat.


----------



## masquerade

Let go of things from the past and create room and freedom in the future to start building something new and fresh.


----------



## Phoenix

"All bleeding will eventually stop."  


Oh, wait ...


----------



## uscitizen

Hmm, I am still alive.


----------



## Phoenix

uscitizen said:


> Hmm, I am still alive.



Beats the alternative, doesn't it?


----------



## uscitizen

Phoenix said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, I am still alive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beats the alternative, doesn't it?
Click to expand...


for a while yet.


----------



## Phoenix

uscitizen said:


> for a while yet.



Indeed.  Prefer the green side of the grass myself.


----------



## 007

uscitizen said:


> Phoenix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, I am still alive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beats the alternative, doesn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> for a while yet.
Click to expand...


True. Quality of life does have an impact on how enjoyable it is.


----------



## masquerade

I turn every experience into an opportunity.   Each problem has a solution.  All experiences are opportunities for me to learn and grow.  I am safe.


----------



## masquerade

It is safe to look within as I move through the layers of other peoples opinions and beliefs.


----------



## JW Frogen

Is everyone as stupid as I am?

I have faith they are.

God bless democracy.


----------



## JW Frogen

I will not threaten my employer today!!!!!!!


----------



## JW Frogen

God gave me two balls because God wants me to know I only have two chances.

My balls are now atheists.


----------



## JW Frogen

I have a drinking tree in Australia.

I am now a traditional owner of the land.


----------



## JW Frogen

Thanks what ever you are, for one more day.


----------



## uscitizen

I am sill alive.


----------



## masquerade

uscitizen said:


> I am sill alive.


Until your avatar gets you!

Have a great day uscitizen!


----------



## masquerade

_I choose to put myself at the top of my priority list knowing that when I am well and happy, I can help others even more._


----------



## masquerade

I am willing to learn.
The more I learn, the more I grow.


----------



## Colin

Laughter is one of life's best medicines and a smile is infectious.

That's why every day I like to see a broad smile. Especially when she smiles at me.


----------



## Liability

masquerade said:


> I am willing to learn.
> The more I learn, the more I grow.



that one reminds me of this one:

*Beans!  Beans!

Good for the heart.

The more you eat,

the more you fart.

The more you fart,

the better you feel!

So, eat your beans at every meal!*


----------



## masquerade

Life is ever-changing.  There is no beginning and no end ... only a constant cycling and recycling of substance and experiences.  Life is never stuck or static or stale, for each moment is ever new and fresh.


----------



## masquerade

Liability said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am willing to learn.
> The more I learn, the more I grow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that one reminds me of this one:
> 
> *Beans!  Beans!
> 
> Good for the heart.
> 
> The more you eat,
> 
> the more you fart.
> 
> The more you fart,
> 
> the better you feel!
> 
> So, eat your beans at every meal!*
Click to expand...



And why the hell Liability, does this poem remind you of my daily affirmation?    Beans, the heart, your farts ... what is it that you're trying to teach us here?  Hmmmmmm?  Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## Liability

masquerade said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am willing to learn.
> The more I learn, the more I grow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that one reminds me of this one:
> 
> *Beans!  Beans!
> 
> Good for the heart.
> 
> The more you eat,
> 
> the more you fart.
> 
> The more you fart,
> 
> the better you feel!
> 
> So, eat your beans at every meal!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And why the hell Liability, does this poem remind you of my daily affirmation?    Beans, the heart, your farts ... what is it that you're trying to teach us here?  Hmmmmmm?  Inquiring minds want to know!
Click to expand...


Well, it's like this.

YOUR affirmation said, "The more I learn, the more I grow."

THAT, in turn, brought back the school-days' ditty, "The more I eat, the more I fart."

Parallel structure has always been important.  

But, maybe that's just an excuse.

Here's something else I'm now reminded of.

The young wife of the up-and-coming business man is required, for reasons related to his possible promotion, to participate in the ritual of meeting the upper-crust wife of his boss.  After a stiff and very formal luncheon (it wasn't a "lunch"), the husband is whisked away to get a private grilling by the boss in "the study -- adjacent to "the library," leaving the wife to fend for herself with the high-class rich old Grande Dame boss' wife in the "parlor" of the mansion on the well-tended estate.  

She sits on the edge of some uncomfortable antique chair while the Grande Dame makes herself comfortable on a finely appointed stuffed chair across from the wife, with Fru-fru, the pure-bred toy poodle, sitting contentedly in the Grande Dame's lap.  

The luncheon has had an unfortunate effect on the wife's digestion, however, and she starts to feel uncomfortable pressure building inside her.  The wife tries to engage in small talk hampered by the inner voice telling her that she's going to explode.  The dog has apparently sensed the wife's discomfort, and has jumped down to sit next to the wife's feet.  The Grande Dame drones on in a Larchmont Lockjaw way, the wife barely able to focus on the nuances of the inane conversation.  The pressure is building.  At last, feeling that she has no choice, the wife thinks, "Maybe I can release just a little pressure and nobody will notice."  So she let's out what was supposed to be a tiny quiet one, but as luck would have it, it is not quiet enough.   

The Grande Dame looks horrified and says, through gritted teeth, "Fru-fru!"

The wife is happy to allow the dog to take the blame.  The aroma is not a good sign, either.  But at least the wife now has some cover.  Emboldened, and again in need, she lets another one rip, a bit louder and a bit longer and no less odoriferous.  Again, the Grand Dame looks stricken and in a harsher and louder voice intones, "Fru-FRU!!"

The wife pets the dog and says, "Fru-fru is fine.  No problem."  Well pleased, now, that the cover is so helpful and useful, even allowing her to appear civil and polite over "the dog's" problems, the wife doesn't hesitate this time to let one rip when the pressure has built up again to an uncomfortable feeling.  The fart is fairly loud and lasts a bit longer but smells just as bad.

The Grande Dame stands up, almost spilling her tea cup as she once again shrieks out, "Fru-fru!"

The wife smiles for a second until the Grand Dame continues, "Fru-fru, would you PLEASE get away from that lady before she SHITS on you!"


----------



## sparky

just another day in paradise......~S~


----------



## masquerade

I'll be copying and pasting that into an email!  LOL!
Thank you Liability, for the laugh to go along with my morning coffee!


----------



## mudwhistle

masquerade said:


> I'll be copying and pasting that into an email!  LOL!
> Thank you Liability, for the laugh to go along with my morning coffee!



Friend of mine farted in the checkout line at Walmart turns to his wife and says "I wonder what causes that???"

His wife turns to him and says "Bad manners amongst other things"


----------



## masquerade

mudwhistle said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be copying and pasting that into an email!  LOL!
> Thank you Liability, for the laugh to go along with my morning coffee!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friend of mine farted in the checkout line at Walmart turns to his wife and says "I wonder what causes that???"
> 
> His wife turns to him and says "Bad manners amongst other things"
Click to expand...


LOL ~ Hey mudwhistle!!!


----------



## Colin

I am ok with dying and now I am ready to start living.

Talking of which, while I was watching sport on the TV over the weekend, my sister and I got into conversation about life and death and the need for living wills.

During the course of the conversation I told her that I never ever wanted to exist in a vegetative state, dependent on some machine and taking in fluids from a bottle.

Bitch got up, unplugged the TV and threw out all my beer!


----------



## mudwhistle

Colin said:


> I am ok with dying and now I am ready to start living.
> 
> Talking of which, while I was watching sport on the TV over the weekend, my sister and I got into conversation about life and death and the need for living wills.
> 
> During the course of the conversation I told her that I never ever wanted to exist in a vegetative state, dependent on some machine and taking in fluids from a bottle.
> 
> Bitch got up, unplugged the TV and threw out all my beer!



Bitch is right.


----------



## masquerade

I see my parents as tiny children who need love.  I have compassion for my parents' childhoods.  I know now that I chose them because they were perfect for what I had to learn.  I forgive them and set them free and I set myself free.


----------



## mal

masquerade said:


> To start your day with a positive mindset and good feelings.
> We can all use them.
> 
> 
> *I am loving, creative and intelligent.  Choosing to see myself and accept myself this way allows me to make positive change in my life.*



*Parents who Obsess on Self are NOT Good Parents...*

^My Excuse for having an Extra 40-50lbs.



peace...


----------



## masquerade

I easily remember to relax my body and breathe deeply at times of stress.


----------



## Colin

I prefer to breathe deeply and relax someone elses body at times of stress.


----------



## masquerade

Colin said:


> I prefer to breathe deeply and relax someone elses body at times of stress.


Me too!  It's better to give than receive, but it's best to get a little bit of both!


----------



## masquerade

I know that I am loved, loving and lovable and I encourage myself by looking in my own eyes in the mirror and affirming it.


----------



## Colin

I have decided that if I am to work for an idiot, I might as well work for myself.


----------



## Colin

For the rest of my life I intend to make little things count.

I'm going to teach arithmetic to midgets.


----------



## masquerade

Every word I speak and thought I have is an affirmation.   Negative thoughts bring negative experiences.  Today I choose positive thoughts and words for my good.


----------



## HUGGY

masquerade said:


> I know that I am loved, loving and lovable and I encourage myself by looking in my own eyes in the mirror and affirming it.



How gay are you?...exactly???


----------



## masquerade

HUGGY said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know that I am loved, loving and lovable and I encourage myself by looking in my own eyes in the mirror and affirming it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How gay are you?...exactly???
Click to expand...


I'm about as bi-sexual as you fantasize I am.

It's about time you got around to coming in here and insulting me HUGGY.
Perhaps now you'll add me to your 'list'!  lol

If you don't like what you read in here ... stay the hell out.  No one is holding a gun to your head, forcing you to click in this thread.  But folks like you have a hard time holding back the insults, don'tcha?  I've read enough of your posts.

Insult away HUGGY.  Your words mean nothing to me.


----------



## Colin

masquerade said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know that I am loved, loving and lovable and I encourage myself by looking in my own eyes in the mirror and affirming it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How gay are you?...exactly???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm about as bi-sexual as you fantasize I am.
> 
> It's about time you got around to coming in here and insulting me HUGGY.
> Perhaps now you'll add me to your 'list'!  lol
> 
> If you don't like what you read in here ... stay the hell out.  No one is holding a gun to your head, forcing you to click in this thread.  But folks like you have a hard time holding back the insults, don'tcha?  I've read enough of your posts.
> 
> Insult away HUGGY.  Your words mean nothing to me.
Click to expand...


I think someone brought him in on the sole of their shoe.


----------



## masquerade

I attract only healthy relationships.


----------



## dilloduck

masquerade said:


> I attract only healthy relationships.



You rang ?


----------



## masquerade

dilloduck said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> I attract only healthy relationships.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You rang ?
Click to expand...


heh ... heh ...
Mornin' dilloduck!
Are you sure you're good for me?  lol


----------



## dilloduck

masquerade said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> I attract only healthy relationships.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You rang ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> heh ... heh ...
> Mornin' dilloduck!
> Are you sure you're good for me?  lol
Click to expand...


LOL  na-----I just wanted to attend the costume party.  You're probably way to affirmative for me anyway.


----------



## Ringel05

masquerade said:


> I attract only healthy relationships.



Cool!


----------



## masquerade

Ringel05 said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> I attract only healthy relationships.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool!
Click to expand...


Why can't we *ALL* just get along?!?


----------



## masquerade

Let your hope, not your hurts, shape your future.


----------



## JW Frogen

I like to lick my boo boos but not nurse my wounds.


----------



## masquerade

I say OUT to every negative thought that comes into my mind.  No person, place or thing has any power over me, for I am the only thinker in my mind.  I create my own reality and everyone in it.


----------



## mudwhistle

masquerade said:


> I say OUT to every negative thought that comes into my mind.  No person, place or thing has any power over me, for I am the only thinker in my mind.  I create my own reality and everyone in it.



DITTO!!!!


----------



## masquerade

Life is a success of moments.  To live one is to succeed.


----------



## masquerade

Self-approval and self-acceptance in the now are the keys to positive changes.


----------



## masquerade

When we create peace and harmony and balance in our minds, we will find it in our lives.


----------



## masquerade

I purposefully challenge myself to reach for new heights of knowledge and personal power.


----------



## Skull Pilot

I spend so much time in front of the mirror telling myself how great I am that I never get anything done.


----------



## masquerade

Skull Pilot said:


> I spend so much time in front of the mirror telling myself how great I am that I never get anything done.



Wow.  It must be tough being you Skull Pilot.  lol


----------



## masquerade

I know establish a new awareness of success.  I know I can be as successful as I make up my mind to be.


----------



## masquerade

The law of attraction brings only good into my life.


----------



## Ringel05

Today I will wake up.
(And only drink one pot of coffee.  A really large pot of coffee.)


----------



## masquerade

Ringel05 said:


> Today I will wake up.
> (And only drink one pot of coffee.  A really large pot of coffee.)



You feel like sharing a cup or two or half the pot with me?


----------



## Samson

JW Frogen said:


> I like to lick my boo boos but not nurse my wounds.



You're either very limber, or a Labador Retriever.


----------



## masquerade

I acknowledge my hurt and anger and I release it safely and easily.


----------



## Ringel05

masquerade said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I will wake up.
> (And only drink one pot of coffee.  A really large pot of coffee.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You feel like sharing a cup or two or half the pot with me?
Click to expand...


Sure, I'll go one better......


----------



## masquerade

Ringel05 said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I will wake up.
> (And only drink one pot of coffee.  A really large pot of coffee.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You feel like sharing a cup or two or half the pot with me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, I'll go one better......
Click to expand...


Blocked!  No fun for me!
I'll have to take a look later on from the privacy of my own computer.


----------



## masquerade

Be kind whenever possible. It is always possible.


----------



## PixieStix

Life is a dance, sometimes it, is slow,thought out or choreographed. But  dancing with the music as it plays can be the key to joy and peace.


----------



## masquerade

PixieStix said:


> Life is a dance, sometimes it, is slow,thought out or choreographed. But  dancing with the music as it plays can be the key to joy and peace.



Love it PixieStix!
Thank you!


----------



## masquerade

My future only reflects my past if I allow it to.   I know choose to move past old limitations and negativity.


----------



## masquerade

Life brings to me only good experiences that assist in my growth and fulfillment.


----------



## Ringel05

masquerade said:


> Life brings to me only good experiences that assist in my growth and fulfillment.



What??  You want to get pregnant??!!


----------



## masquerade

Ringel05 said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Life brings to me only good experiences that assist in my growth and fulfillment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What??  You want to get pregnant??!!
Click to expand...


*HELL NO!*
Though I loved being pregnant twice, there is no way I want to raise another child!


----------



## Ringel05

masquerade said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Life brings to me only *good experiences* that assist in my growth and fulfillment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What??  You want to get pregnant??!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *HELL NO!*
> Though I loved being pregnant twice, there is no way I want to raise another child!
Click to expand...


So we should simply concentrate on this aspect.  
(I know, I know.  Typical male....)


----------



## masquerade

Ringel05 said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What??  You want to get pregnant??!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *HELL NO!*
> Though I loved being pregnant twice, there is no way I want to raise another child!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So we should simply concentrate on this aspect.
> (I know, I know.  Typical male....)
Click to expand...


You're putting words in my mouth Ringel.  I wasn't going to say anything about the 'typical male'.  But please do continue to concentrate on the aspect of it all!


----------



## rikules

uscitizen said:


> I am still alive....



or

I aint dead yet.....


----------



## masquerade

I see clearly.  I willingly forgive.  I breathe love into my vision and I see with compassion and understanding.  My clear insight is reflected in my outer sight.


----------



## JW Frogen

If I can drink all day without getting caught at work and drive home, I will be a fun drunk bringing mirth and happiness where ever I gaze in a blank stare, and I will never do it again.

If I get caught, then I will inflict a horrible vengeance on all humankind.

Or is it the other way around?

Still, I will do something or other.


----------



## masquerade

I claim my power!


----------



## Ringel05

masquerade said:


> I claim my power!



I try my best to 'tap into it'.......


----------



## masquerade

Ringel05 said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> I claim my power!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I try my best to 'tap into it'.......
Click to expand...


finger 'poke' to your side!  Mornin' Ringel!  Nice to see you on this horned-up hump day!


----------



## Ringel05

masquerade said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> I claim my power!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I try my best to 'tap into it'.......
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> finger 'poke' to your side!  Mornin' Ringel!  Nice to see you on this horned-up hump day!
Click to expand...


Gives a whole new meaning to 'hard as a rock'.


----------



## masquerade

LOVE is powerful and healing.


----------



## marcell

masquerade said:


> LOVE is powerful and healing.


 LOVE (in the college) is powerfull and healing!


----------



## masquerade

I am entitled to have all my feelings and emotions.


----------



## rikules

masquerade said:


> To start your day with a positive mindset and good feelings.
> We can all use them.
> 
> 
> *I am loving, creative and intelligent.  Choosing to see myself and accept myself this way allows me to make positive change in my life.*




I start every day with.....

"today I will continue to endeavor to not be as stupid as conservatives!"

and

"may I never be so stupid as to think glenn beck is NOT a deranged lunatic!"


----------



## masquerade

I take care of myself and nourish myself on all levels with positive thought and actions.


----------



## masquerade

Let yourself be guided by the light emanating from those who love you.


----------



## Colin

Ringel05 said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I try my best to 'tap into it'.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finger 'poke' to your side!  Mornin' Ringel!  Nice to see you on this horned-up hump day!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gives a whole new meaning to 'hard as a rock'.
Click to expand...


Between a cock and a hard place.


----------



## Colin

I am ok with dying and now I am ready to start living.


----------



## AquaAthena

masquerade said:


> To start your day with a positive mindset and good feelings.
> We can all use them.
> 
> 
> *I am loving, creative and intelligent.  Choosing to see myself and accept myself this way allows me to make positive change in my life.*



My imagination, courage and sense of adventure will continue to stimulate and excite me, forever....


----------



## masquerade

A joyful heart is good medicine.


----------



## masquerade

My vision is clear and my future is bright.


----------



## masquerade

What I put out mentally and verbally comes back to me in like form.


----------



## masquerade

I have confidence in myself because I have confidence in my choices.


----------



## masquerade

I allow my inner child a chance to play every day, even if only for a little bit.


----------



## masquerade

The more I extend kindness to myself, the more it becomes my automatic response to others.


----------



## masquerade

You create your thoughts, your thoughts create your intentions, and your intentions create your reality.


----------



## uscitizen

Blue rubber schematic counters rule!


----------



## masquerade

I gracefully dodge every bump in my path. I leap confidently over every hurdle before me. I face every challenge bravely. My inner strength bolsters me. I trust and value my life journey.


----------



## masquerade

I am prosperous, money flows to me from many sources.


----------



## masquerade

I will make effective use of my time today.


----------



## Mr. H.

Balance the thoughts that release within you...


----------



## masquerade

My body is healthier and stronger everyday.


----------



## JW Frogen

I will refrain from killing the idiot at work who interrupted a very good conversation about whether the burka should be banned to regale us with tales of how he had tuna for lunch.

Such intelligent conversations are rare, such idiot interruptions a daily, almost hourly occurrence where I work.

It is a government building.

But may still kill the idiot who told me the elevator was not working as I was in it right after putting up a sign saying Out Of Order.


----------



## masquerade

Beyond positive thinking is positive believing.


----------



## masquerade

I express gratitude for all the good in my life.


----------



## masquerade

I treasure and appreciate each day to the fullest.


----------



## froggy

You got to want it,


----------



## Liability

DiegoSam said:


> Latest Penny stock with 323% gains
> 
> * * * *



You are, I see, still busy violating the Board's TOS.

If I could neg rep you twice in a row, I would.

Looking forward to seeing your ass get tossed outta here.

Fuck you Diego.


----------



## masquerade

I generously give and graciously receive.


----------



## masquerade

I release all concern over money, knowing I have more than enough to meet my needs and desires.


----------



## masquerade

Meet negativity with love, turmoil with peace and confusion with clarity.


----------



## masquerade

Today, I maintain my center in the midst of the events around me.


----------



## masquerade

I maintain the posted speed limit as I drive and know I'm doing my part to keep the population in control when a chipmunk darts out under my tire.


----------



## masquerade

Today is going to be a good day.  I choose to make it so.


----------



## masquerade

Forgiveness is the answer to almost every problem.


----------



## masquerade

I use my emotions, thoughts and challenges to lead me to deeper places within myself.


----------



## masquerade

I possess an endless supply of creativity, energy and tolerance for any project that I commit to.


----------



## George Costanza

I am not going to wade through 13 pages of affirmations - I hope no one has already put this one up.

We ALL should start our day this way:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_z229na-5o]YouTube - Let's Start Our Day Like This [/ame]


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Carpe Diem!


----------



## JW Frogen

My liver will hold out one more day, and if it does I will celebrate by drinking nice Chianti.


----------



## PixieStix

If you have a gift, do not hide it, especially if that gift is to edify someone in need. 
Empathy and mercy go hand in hand


----------



## masquerade

George Costanza said:


> I am not going to wade through 13 pages of affirmations - I hope no one has already put this one up.
> 
> We ALL should start our day this way:
> 
> YouTube - Let's Start Our Day Like This


I loved it!
What an adorable little girl with a great attitude towards her day and life!


----------



## masquerade

A Monday morning transition back to work is easy and painless.  ( as long as steaming hot coffee is within reach )


----------



## dilloduck

masquerade said:


> A Monday morning transition back to work is easy and painless.  ( as long as steaming hot coffee is within reach )



ok Mask, Now this one is REALLLLY stretching it.


----------



## masquerade

dilloduck said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Monday morning transition back to work is easy and painless.  ( as long as steaming hot coffee is within reach )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok Mask, Now this one is REALLLLY stretching it.
Click to expand...

No no ... what's stretching dilloduck, is my arm across my desk to grab my coffee.  I lied to y'all.  Monday's are painful, regardless of the coffee.


----------



## masquerade

My finances now reflect my positive thoughts.


----------



## JW Frogen

I will not sit on my fat ass surfing E-Bay at work and yet cut off the internet to those who have something to say to humanity.


----------



## JW Frogen

I will not be so fucking petty the only people showing up to my funeral are those reading the red ink of the last will and testament or wanting some trade work in my building.


----------



## masquerade

I view life challenges as opportunities for new growth and attainment.


----------



## masquerade

I embrace life experience as a bridge to new knowledge and personal power.


----------



## Barb

"You're ugly, and your mother dresses you funny."
From a girl at my first school dance.
To which I replied:
"You have a flair for the obvious." 
I was. She did.
Still, its fun to repeat into the mirror these days. Kinda like:


> Nobody likes you. Everybody hates you. You're  gonna lose. ...


from Die Hard.


----------



## masquerade

I am committed to my goals and will see them through to completion.


----------



## Baruch Menachem

I don't do housework well.   When i went to bed last night my daughter had made if for me.

She added a line of stuffed animals along it.

Every day  I see them I am more grateful for them


----------



## masquerade

Be there rain or sun on my face, I am thankful for another day.


----------



## masquerade

Today I diet from negative thoughts and sugary sweets.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Carpe Diem!


----------



## masquerade

Seize the day!  And a fresh cup of steaming coffee!


----------



## masquerade

Today I will _not_ fight with my teenager.


----------



## Baruch Menachem

masquerade said:


> Today I will _not_ fight with my teenager.



Oooooh  a tough assignment for the day.    Is she off at camp or something?


It is possible to find beauty every day.   Sometimes it is small and you need to look for it, but it is always there.


----------



## masquerade

Baruch Menachem said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I will _not_ fight with my teenager.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooooh  a tough assignment for the day.    Is she off at camp or something?
> 
> 
> It is possible to find beauty every day.   Sometimes it is small and you need to look for it, but it is always there.  How right you are!
Click to expand...

Sigh .... no, not yet.


You're right Baruch, it is a tough assignment.  I refuse to back down and I will stand my ground.  I'm not here to be his friend.  I'm here to be his mom.

I will get along splendidly with my teenager today.
I will get along splendidly with my teenager today.
I will get along splendidly with my teenager today.
I will get along splendidly with my teenager today.
I will get along splendidly with my teenager today.
I will get along splendidly with my teenager today.
I will get along splendidly with my teenager today.


----------



## masquerade

My thoughts are powerful, my thinking clear and my heart is open and loving.


----------



## masquerade

My level of peace is determined by my ability to appreciate the circumstances of the moment.


----------



## manu1959

i had really good sex last night so it is all good....and no i wasn't alone..........


----------



## masquerade

I love to exercise and feed my body healthy food.


----------



## masquerade

When I stop to count all the blessings and abundance in my life, I enjoy greater inner peace.


----------



## dilloduck

It's Friday. I can make it through anything without smacking people upside the head.


----------



## masquerade

It's the Friday before a long holiday weekend.

I will have a pleasant commute home this afternoon, free of any screaming in my car at the hundreds of folks driving like morons, traveling north to celebrate their independence.

It's a little long for an affirmation but hey .... it's all good.


----------



## dilloduck

masquerade said:


> It's the Friday before a long holiday weekend.
> 
> I will have a pleasant commute home this afternoon, free of any screaming in my car at the hundreds of folks driving like morons, traveling north to celebrate their independence.
> 
> It's a little long for an affirmation but hey .... it's all good.



Some days require longer affirmations than others


----------



## masquerade

Drinking cold refreshing water rehydrates my body and washes out any residual toxins.


----------



## Baruch Menachem

My boy made cookies.   They are very tasty.

And my girl still likes to play tickle monster.


----------



## masquerade

I am grateful for each experience in my life.  Even the ones that contain life's little irritations

I release my early morning stressors and send them on their way.

Today is going to be a good day.  I choose to make it so.


----------



## masquerade

I  make new friends with ease.


----------



## Baruch Menachem

Today, despite the heat, daughter and i are making meatloaf.  It is an experiment that neither of us have tried before.  It smells great, but it doesn't look all that great.

It just came out of the oven.    Boy says the flavor is good.

they go back to their mom until August tomorrow.

I am so grateful to them and the time we have had together.


----------



## masquerade

Baruch, I am so happy you were able to spend this time with your children.  I know you'll miss them, but August will come soon enough.


----------



## masquerade

I release my anger with ease, knowing most situations are out of my control.


----------



## masquerade

My life lessons gain value when I use them to help others.


----------



## masquerade

I create a fulfilling, heart-centered life by bringing the best of myself to each moment.


----------



## masquerade

I gratefully accept all the health, wealth and happiness that the universe pours into me every day.


----------



## masquerade

Share something meaningful with another today and listen to what they have to share with you.


----------



## masquerade

Trust in life today and know that you are more important to others than you realize.


----------



## masquerade

Smile, wave and say good morning haters.


----------



## Skull Pilot

I do not act on my urge to smack stupid fucking idiots upside the head.


----------



## masquerade

I am on the right road to fitness!


----------



## masquerade

I confidently express my individuality and trust in spirit to guide me forward.


----------



## masquerade

The words and actions of other people are simply a projection of their own reality, their own dream.  I do not take any of it personally because nothing others do is because of me.


----------



## masquerade

The only limitations you have is the way you think.


----------



## AquaAthena

masquerade said:


> To start your day with a positive mindset and good feelings.
> We can all use them.
> 
> 
> *I am loving, creative and intelligent.  Choosing to see myself and accept myself this way allows me to make positive change in my life.*



"To thine own self, be true"....


----------



## dilloduck

> " I yam what I yam "



Popeye


----------



## masquerade

dilloduck said:


> " I yam what I yam "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Popeye
Click to expand...

Spinach for lunch?


----------



## masquerade

I radiate success and prosper wherever I turn.


----------



## masquerade

People come and go, in and out of our lives.  Those who are meant to be a part of it, stay.  Through some of them, life lessons are learned.  

Set the past free.
Live in the present.
Live for today and dream of tomorrow.
Create your own life experience.
Remember to love.


----------



## masquerade

Once you accept an illusion as being real, you have become the victim of that illusion.


----------



## Si modo

Vince Lombardi quotes are a great way to start a day, too.

"The greatest accomplishment is not in never falling, but in rising again after you fall."


----------



## masquerade

I always enjoy welcoming back fellow USMB members such as ... Si Modo! ... and California Girl!

Welcome back ladies!


----------



## masquerade

Life is about living it to the best of your abilities.


----------



## Si modo

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTJ7AzBIJoI"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTJ7AzBIJoI[/ame]

Everybody's Free
(to wear sunscreen)

Mary Schmich
Chicago Tribune

Ladies and Gentlemen of the class of '97... wear sunscreen.

If I could offer you only one tip for the future, sunscreen would be IT.

The long term benefits of sunscreen have been proved by scientists whereas the rest of my advice has no basis more reliable than my own meandering experience.

I will dispense this advice now.

Enjoy the power and beauty of your youth. Never mind. You will not understand the power and beauty of your youth until they have faded. But trust me, in 20 years you'll look back at photos of yourself and recall in a way you can't grasp now how much possibility lay before you and how fabulous you really looked.

You are NOT as fat as you imagine.

Don't worry about the future; or worry, but know that worrying is as effective as trying to solve an algebra equation by chewing bubblegum. The real troubles in your life are apt to be things that never crossed your worried mind; the kind that blindside you at 4pm on some idle Tuesday.

Do one thing every day that scares you.

    Sing. 

Don't be reckless with other people's hearts, don't put up with people who are reckless with yours.

    Floss. 

Don't waste your time on jealousy; sometimes you're ahead, sometimes you're behind. The race is long, and in the end, it's only with yourself.

Remember compliments you receive, forget the insults; if you succeed in doing this, tell me how.

Keep your old love letters, throw away your old bank statements.

    Stretch. 

Don't feel guilty if you don't know what you want to do with your life. The most interesting people I know didn't know at 22 what they wanted to do with their lives, some of the most interesting 40 year olds I know still don't.

Get plenty of calcium.

Be kind to your knees, you'll miss them when they're gone.

Maybe you'll marry, maybe you won't, maybe you'll have children, maybe you won't, maybe you'll divorce at 40, maybe you'll dance the funky chicken on your 75th wedding anniversary. Whatever you do, don't congratulate yourself too much or berate yourself, either. Your choices are half chance, so are everybody else's. Enjoy your body, use it every way you can. Don't be afraid of it, or what other people think of it, it's the greatest instrument you'll ever own.

Dance. Even if you have nowhere to do it but in your own living room.

Read the directions, even if you don't follow them.

Do NOT read beauty magazines, they will only make you feel ugly.

Get to know your parents, you never know when they'll be gone for good.

Be nice to your siblings; they are your best link to your past and the people most likely to stick with you in the future.

Understand that friends come and go, but for the precious few you should hold on. Work hard to bridge the gaps in geography in lifestyle because the older you get, the more you need the people you knew when you were young.

Live in New York City once, but leave before it makes you hard; live in Northern California once, but leave before it makes you soft.

    Travel. 

Accept certain inalienable truths, prices will rise, politicians will philander, you too will get old, and when you do you'll fantasize that when you were young prices were reasonable, politicians were noble and children respected their elders.

Respect your elders.

Don't expect anyone else to support you. Maybe you have a trust fund, maybe you'll have a wealthy spouse; but you never know when either one might run out.

Don't mess too much with your hair, or by the time you're 40, it will look 85.

Be careful whose advice you buy, but, be patient with those who supply it. Advice is a form of nostalgia, dispensing it is a way of fishing the past from the disposal, wiping it off, painting over the ugly parts and recycling it for more than it's worth.

But trust me on the sunscreen.


----------



## masquerade

Give thanks for everything you are and have.


----------



## masquerade

I am my Soul creating a life of happiness while here on Earth.


----------



## Big Black Dog

After a BM and a good cup of coffee, the world is a better place to live!  The sun even shines on rainy days.


----------



## AquaAthena

masquerade said:


> To start your day with a positive mindset and good feelings.
> We can all use them.
> 
> 
> *I am loving, creative and intelligent.  Choosing to see myself and accept myself this way allows me to make positive change in my life.*



The choices we make in thought, word, and deed inevitably return to us in kind.


----------



## masquerade

Remember to keep positive despite what is happening around you. Visualize a successful outcome and you will get the results you are looking for.


----------



## George Costanza

masquerade said:


> Remember to keep positive despite what is happening around you. Visualize a successful outcome and you will get the results you are looking for.



Plan your work and work your plan.


----------



## George Costanza

Count Dracula said:


> After a BM and a good cup of coffee, the world is a better place to live!  The sun even shines on rainy days.



Words to live by, Count.  And so touchingly put, too.

What happened to your Count avatar?  Have you morphed into a lab now?


----------



## masquerade

I am in control of what I put in my body.


----------



## masquerade

I review accepted previous thoughts for truth.
I am willing to change.


----------



## masquerade

I trust that all is as it should be.


----------



## masquerade

I love teenagers.
I love to be around teenagers.
I love to work out differences with teenagers.
I love trying to reason with teenagers.
I love raising my teenager.


----------



## California Girl

It's ok to make a fool of yourself in order to see a child smile. 

For evidence of me making a fool of myself, see my profile pic. LMAO


----------



## Blagger

It's O.K to make a fool of yourself in order to see _anyone_ smile, California Girl. 

Though within reason, you understand. Otherwise, it's cash up-front.


----------



## masquerade

I sow positive energy and I reap abundance.


----------



## masquerade

If you feel that you are suddenly dealing with more anger or aggressiveness in others, look within for answers. Oftentimes others are mirroring our own state of unrest or need for action.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

We live in infinity


----------



## masquerade

Feel the deliciousness of every moment.


----------



## Blagger

Teasing out a rather poisonous fart in mixed company, and successfully lay the blame on someone else.

Marvellous.


----------



## masquerade

My vision is definite, my purpose is fixed, my faith is steady, and my gratitude is deep.


----------



## Big Black Dog

I've just had my first cup of coffee this morning.  All is right in the world.


----------



## masquerade

I nourish relationships with affection, honesty and appreciation.


----------



## Ringel05

I nourish relationships with multiple females.  Preferably human... of legal age... voluptuous..... married.... with my wifes permission... which she has yet to give..... 
(Did I mention I like humor?)


----------



## masquerade

You must spread some lovin' .. I mean reputation around before giving it to Ringel again.


----------



## Big Black Dog

I've had my morning shower, coffee, and a wee bit to eat.  I can say that my daily affirmations are all O-tay!!!


----------



## masquerade

I can release the past and forgive everyone.


----------



## masquerade

I shed all worries by fully engaging in the joy and abundance of each moment.


----------



## masquerade

Today is going to be a good day.  I choose to make it so!


----------



## masquerade

When I create harmony in my mind and heart, I find it in my life.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Don't Ask, Do Tell. 

Seize the Day!


----------



## masquerade

I ask and don't tell.


----------



## masquerade

I now express health, happiness, prosperity and piece of mind.  All is well in my world.


----------



## masquerade

If you don't exercise, then your muscles start to constrict.  And if you don't exercise your mind, then your attitudes begin to constrict.


----------



## masquerade

I stop trying to change others and focus on what I need to change in myself.


----------



## Toro

I rule!


----------



## Ringel05

I focus daily on improving my sexual techniques and stamina.
Any volunteers?


----------



## masquerade

You must spread some reputation around before giving it to Ringel05 again.

Sorry Ringel, I tried to volunteer my services but Gunny has limited my sex reps.


----------



## Ringel05

Well tell Gunny he's cramping my style........


----------



## Toro

To me, truth is not some vague, foggy notion.  Truth is what is real.  And what is unreal.  Fiction and fact and everything in between, plus some things I can't remember, all rolled up into this one big "thing."  This is truth, to me.


----------



## masquerade

Toro said:


> To me, truth is not some vague, foggy notion.  Truth is what is real.  And what is unreal.  Fiction and fact and everything in between, plus some things I can't remember, all rolled up into this one big "thing."  This is truth, to me.


What is real to one, may not be real to another.  All truths are left up to the individual.  What you or I or they see as truths, become reality for them.


----------



## Big Black Dog

masquerade said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> To me, truth is not some vague, foggy notion.  Truth is what is real.  And what is unreal.  Fiction and fact and everything in between, plus some things I can't remember, all rolled up into this one big "thing."  This is truth, to me.
> 
> 
> 
> What is real to one, may not be real to another.  All truths are left up to the individual.  What you or I or they see as truths, become reality for them.
Click to expand...


I'll lay some truth on you.  Some truth you can take to the bank.  Something that nobody can ever say isn't so.  Here it comes...  Breathing air is a very good thing.  Now, how's that for a little bit of truth?


----------



## masquerade

Air is free for all to breathe.
Some have to rely on O2 tanks.
An unfortunate truth.


----------



## masquerade

All mistakes of the past are now wiped out in my consciousness, and I no longer carry any burden from them.


----------



## masquerade

Life is good.
I like life.
No.
I love life!
And I love Friday's!


----------



## masquerade

I am feeling vibrant and energetic!


----------



## dilloduck

I will be on my best non-canine behavior.


----------



## masquerade

dilloduck said:


> I will be on my best non-canine behavior.


Screw that!  Be a dog!


----------



## Ringel05

masquerade said:


> Life is good.
> I like life.
> No.
> I love life!
> And I love Friday's!



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8VkOBbt5gl8"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8VkOBbt5gl8[/ame]


----------



## masquerade

Ringel05 said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Life is good.
> I like life.
> No.
> I love life!
> And I love Friday's!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8VkOBbt5gl8"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8VkOBbt5gl8[/ame]
Click to expand...

Had to go to my phone for that one!
Shall we sing and drink wine from huge goblets too Ringel?


----------



## Ringel05

masquerade said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Life is good.
> I like life.
> No.
> I love life!
> And I love Friday's!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8VkOBbt5gl8"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8VkOBbt5gl8[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Had to go to my phone for that one!
> Shall we sing and drink wine from huge goblets too Ringel?
Click to expand...


It's my favorite version of Scrooge.


----------



## masquerade

I am open and receptive to new avenues of income.  I now receive my good from expected and unexpected sources.


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qoqyHkYSJqY[/ame]


----------



## masquerade

I always have enough time to complete all necessary tasks throughout my day.

Now if only the damn phone would stop ringing and people would stop walking into my office inturrupting me!


----------



## masquerade

I affirm that every good thing I do shall prosper, every person I meet shall be blessed, every situation I touch shall be helped.


----------



## masquerade

I acknowledge my anger and I release it safely and easily.

*Stop calling my fucking office for stupid shit YOU can handle your God-damn self!
If you learned how to use your work calendar, then YOU would have been able to figure out on your own just where the fucking meeting is!
In the time it took you to call this office and talk to my co-worker, asking to ask me where the fucking meeting is being held, you could have looked it up on your Outlook Calander!
But OH, that's right .... you don't know how to use your calander!!!!
I am sick and tired of coddeling these grown women who graduated from college with a degree in nursing!!!!
Y'all are supposed to be paid professionals but you always seem to need someone to hold your fucking hand!!!!!
Excuse me?  You want me to throw your trash away for you?  How 'bout you get up on your oversized fat ass and do it yourself!!!!!!!!
Fucking spoon-fed, I Can't Do It For Myself, Can You assholes!!!!!!!!!!!
Stop calling my fucking office for stupid shit that wastes my fucking time!!!!!!*

There.  I feel a little better.  Now I think I'm going to journal.


----------



## masquerade

I am keeping my whole mind and thought and expectation open to new experiences, to happier events, to a more complete self-expression.


----------



## uscitizen

Still alive.


----------



## masquerade

I am at peace with my age.  Each age has it's own special joys and experiences.  I am always the perfect age for where I am in life.


----------



## masquerade

My friendships are supportive forces that sustain me and encourage me to grow. I offer unconditional love, support and acceptance to those I am close to.


----------



## masquerade

Love opens all doors.


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=agBlXA4pO28[/ame]


----------



## CrusaderFrank

I will persist until I...ahh, fuck it


----------



## masquerade

Music enriches my life.  Each day I'm sure to include dance time in my schedule.


----------



## masquerade

I exist in limitless possibilities, and infinite good is right where I am.


----------



## Big Black Dog

All of this feel good stuff is beginning to creep me out.  I think I will drive down to the service station and curse somebody out this morning.


----------



## masquerade

Big Black Dog said:


> All of this feel good stuff is beginning to creep me out.  I think I will drive down to the service station and curse somebody out this morning.



Why leave the house?
You have all the necessary tools right here at your fingertips and you happen to be in the perfect place for a little cursing!


----------



## Big Black Dog

masquerade said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> 
> All of this feel good stuff is beginning to creep me out.  I think I will drive down to the service station and curse somebody out this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why leave the house?
> You have all the necessary tools right here at your fingertips and you happen to be in the perfect place for a little cursing!
Click to expand...


Throwing a tizzy fit and acting like a complete idiot is no fun if there is nobody around to see it and laugh at what an asshole you are!


----------



## masquerade

Big Black Dog said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> 
> All of this feel good stuff is beginning to creep me out.  I think I will drive down to the service station and curse somebody out this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why leave the house?
> You have all the necessary tools right here at your fingertips and you happen to be in the perfect place for a little cursing!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Throwing a tizzy fit and acting like a complete idiot is no fun if there is nobody around to see it and laugh at what an asshole you are!
Click to expand...


Okay then.  Get it on video and then post it so we can all see!


----------



## Zoom-boing

Daily affirmation #69:  

I will get off usmb NOW and get a life.


----------



## Big Black Dog

masquerade said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why leave the house?
> You have all the necessary tools right here at your fingertips and you happen to be in the perfect place for a little cursing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Throwing a tizzy fit and acting like a complete idiot is no fun if there is nobody around to see it and laugh at what an asshole you are!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay then.  Get it on video and then post it so we can all see!
Click to expand...


It's better to be though of as a dope and a complete dreeb then to show it live and remove all doubt!


----------



## masquerade

Zoom-boing said:


> Daily affirmation #69:
> 
> I will get off usmb NOW and get a life.




#69 huh?

You have a life Zoom!  You just enjoy spending a little time each day with us.


----------



## masquerade

I accept myself and create peace in my mind and heart.  I now choose to free myself from all destructive fears and doubts.


----------



## masquerade

We all want life to change and other people to change, but nothing in our world will change unless we are willing to make changes within ourselves.


----------



## JW Frogen

"I will not drink tomorrow."

But I wake up shaking and sick, the the dull witted of the world await my working day, and I think, "just one more day."


----------



## masquerade

The point of power is always in the present moment.


----------



## masquerade

I am worthy of the very best in life.


----------



## masquerade

*Your vote is your voice! *


----------



## masquerade

Today, I notice and thank any fears that arise for their careful protection of my well-being, and invite them to rest and be still as love takes the lead.


----------



## masquerade

I know that life's lessons are designed for my benefit and hold important gifts.  I embrace every experience that comes my way.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

When life hands you a lemon, say "What the hell is this, I ordered a lime!?"


----------



## masquerade

I did order lime and the damn waitress brought me lemon!  Frank, call that bee-atch back over here would ya?


----------



## masquerade

Instead of trying to force things to change, I adjust to what is. I know new opportunities will appear when the time is right.


----------



## Phoenix

It's easy to grin
When your ship's coming in
And you've got the stock market beat.

But the man who's worthwhile
Is the man who can smile
When his shorts are too tight in the seat.


----------



## JW Frogen

I am going to laugh with some one today.

Indeed, I already have.


----------



## Phoenix

JW Frogen said:


> I am going to laugh with some one today.
> 
> Indeed, I already have.



I am going to laugh at some one today.

Indeed, I already have.


----------



## JW Frogen

You prefer to give than receive.


----------



## Ringel05

When one door closes another one opens.  I resolve to figure out a way to get my easy chair through the open door.


----------



## masquerade

Today I will make a better decision.


----------



## Phoenix

JW Frogen said:


> You prefer to give than receive.



'Tis said it's more blessed to give than receive.

Everywhere I go, people say "There goes that blessed *@#$%^!"


----------



## Phoenix




----------



## masquerade

Today, my heart turns to those who gave some, or all, of their human livingness so that I might be able to live as I do.

Happy Veteren's Day


----------



## masquerade

I will hit it big at Foxwoods Casino this weekend.


----------



## masquerade

I radiate confidence in all I think, say and do.


----------



## Phoenix




----------



## masquerade

I keep my thoughts, words and actions in perfect harmony, for being honest with people creates trust and integrity.


----------



## mal

I'd Agree with you, but that would only make us both Wrong... 



peace...


----------



## masquerade

Today I will make every effort to not fall asleep at my desk.


----------



## Phoenix

masquerade said:


> Today I will make every effort to not fall asleep at my desk.



While not at a desk, consider the rest of your statement ditto'd.


----------



## Phoenix




----------



## masquerade

Phoenix said:


>



Sayin' good morning to my haters cause I'm way too sexy!


----------



## Ringel05

Today I will make every effort to fall asleep..........


----------



## Phoenix

Ringel05 said:


> Today I will make every effort to fall asleep..........



Take a nap for me too, wouldja please?


----------



## masquerade

Ringel05 said:


> Today I will make every effort to fall asleep..........


Sure ... rub it in!  Pft!

yawn ....


----------



## Ringel05

masquerade said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I will make every effort to fall asleep..........
> 
> 
> 
> Sure ... rub it in!  Pft!
> 
> yawn ....
Click to expand...


Yeah but I just got home from work.


----------



## masquerade

Ringel05 said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I will make every effort to fall asleep..........
> 
> 
> 
> Sure ... rub it in!  Pft!
> 
> yawn ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah but I just got home from work.
Click to expand...


You want we should sing you a lullaby?  Maybe rock you to sleep?


----------



## Ringel05

Phoenix said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I will make every effort to fall asleep..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take a nap for me too, wouldja please?
Click to expand...


Take a nap on you??!!  
(Well maybe afterwards......)


----------



## Ringel05

masquerade said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure ... rub it in!  Pft!
> 
> yawn ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but I just got home from work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You want we should sing you a lullaby?  Maybe rock you to sleep?
Click to expand...


Are the lyrics guttural and the rocking "rythmic"?


----------



## Phoenix

Ringel05 said:


> Are the lyrics guttural and the rocking "rythmic"?



We found a really big rock too!


----------



## masquerade

Ringel05 said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but I just got home from work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want we should sing you a lullaby?  Maybe rock you to sleep?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are the lyrics guttural and the rocking "rythmic"?
Click to expand...


Yes.


----------



## Ringel05

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i9Rvfs2WnDE"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i9Rvfs2WnDE[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

*The only people you need in your life are the ones that have shown they need you in theirs*


----------



## PixieStix

Phoenix said:


>



I was told the other day, that those who stand out are destined to be ridiculed.


----------



## PixieStix

*Obstacles are those frightful things you see when you take your eyes off your goal.*


----------



## masquerade

Release all fears and doubts.  They are just obstacles that get in your way of all the good you deserve.


----------



## masquerade

I am open to change.


----------



## Ringel05

masquerade said:


> I am open to change.



Yeah, me too.


----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## masquerade

I will set boundaries for those who have stepped over the line in the past.


----------



## masquerade

( thinking of dinner tomorrow ... )

I love my family.
I love my family.
I love my family.
I love my family.
I love my family.


----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Phoenix

masquerade said:


> ( thinking of dinner tomorrow ... )
> 
> I love my family.
> I love my family.
> I love my family.
> I love my family.
> I love my family.


----------



## masquerade

I leave the past behind with trust that the void I create will be filled with the desires of my heart.


----------



## masquerade

I am at ease with my life and the world around me.


----------



## masquerade

I attract only loving and uplifting people into my life


----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Skull Pilot

The next motherfucker who tells me what to do will be shot in the head.


----------



## Trajan

let go, let god.


----------



## masquerade

The New England Patriots will reign supreme tonight!
I will stay awake for the entire game.
I will
stay
awake ....


----------



## FreeSpirit

I am blessed and truly desire to be a blessing to others. . .  so much. I am striving for that.


----------



## masquerade

Thoughts can be changed.  Change the thought and the feeling that accompanies it must go.


----------



## Big Black Dog

It's better to jack off  a monkey than to piss in the wind.  The monkey really appreciates it and you don't get your pants wet.


----------



## Phoenix




----------



## masquerade

I take responsibility for living authentically in the world. Practicing integrity and commitment bring me great personal fulfillment.


----------



## Big Black Dog

When I eat Christmas cookies, I get inner peace.


----------



## uscitizen

Still alive.


----------



## masquerade

Big Black Dog said:


> When I eat Christmas cookies, I get inner peace.



Me too!
In fact, I had some warm delicious ones right out of the oven last night.  Mmmmmmmm ... inner peace.


----------



## masquerade

Money and accolades are nothing compared to personal growth and emotional fulfillment.


----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## masquerade

Don't take anything personally.
Nothing others do is because of you.  What others say and do is a projection of their own reality .. their own dream.  When you are immune to the opinions and actions of others, you won't be the victim of needless suffering.


----------



## masquerade

I'm going to make a point of logging on later this evening from the comfort and privacy of my home where nothing is blocked, so I can view everything you've posted Phoenix!


----------



## masquerade

I breathe in gratitude and breathe out love.


----------



## Phoenix




----------



## masquerade

Phoenix said:


>



I love this one!!!


----------



## masquerade

Phoenix said:


>



Give to Life what you want in return.


----------



## masquerade

Phoenix said:


>



I spent too much time doing exactly that.   Happy to report, I've moved the fuck on.


----------



## masquerade

Each day brings it's own challenges.  This is and most likely will be a life-time work in progress.  Some days it easy to live in the positive and think .. hey .. I have this under control.  And then there are days like yesterday and today.

Sigh ...


----------



## Shadow

masquerade said:


> Thoughts can be changed.  Change the thought and the feeling that accompanies it must go.



I like this one.  Easier said than done though sometimes.


----------



## Shadow




----------



## Shadow




----------



## Shadow




----------



## AquaAthena

"Doing your best when no one is paying attention will help you more than standing in the spotlight."


----------



## masquerade

I am my soul creating a Life of happiness.


----------



## AquaAthena

_"You, in this very body, with this very mind, are worthy of all the love and joy in the world. If you can only awaken to that truth, all adversity will be transformed into joy."_


----------



## masquerade

My spiritual perspective moves me through the holidays with joy. I focus on giving rather than receiving to embody the true spirit of the season.


----------



## masquerade

Let's be naughty, and save Santa the trip.


----------



## Phoenix




----------



## masquerade

I give thanks for my family and friends and the endless love and support they bring to my life.


----------



## PixieStix

*No rose lives forever in this world,
But blooms for eternity in our hearts and memories*


----------



## masquerade

A tried and true New Englander ... I can drive through any blizzard Mother Nature throws our way!


----------



## masquerade

I renew my commitment to be true to myself.


----------



## masquerade

As I consider the endless potential of the new year ahead, I remain objective and open-minded.


----------



## Skull Pilot

If I hear another sheep tell me the world is going to end, I'll oblige them with a .45 hollow point to their cranium.


----------



## masquerade

The sky is falling!  THE SKY IS FALLING!!!!!!

*grin*


----------



## Big Black Dog

I will do all I can do to bring out the weaknesses of the Democratic party.  My objective is to help rid the world of stupid people.


----------



## masquerade

The thoughts we think create our feelings, and we then begin to live our lives in accordance with those feelings and beliefs.


----------



## Ringel05

masquerade said:


> The thoughts we think create our feelings, and we then begin to live our lives in accordance with those feelings and beliefs.



I guess that means I should go jump my wife..............


----------



## masquerade

Ringel05 said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thoughts we think create our feelings, and we then begin to live our lives in accordance with those feelings and beliefs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess that means I should go jump my wife..............
Click to expand...


I have thoughts of excitement for you and your wife!  Maybe a few envious thoughts thrown in there as well.    Quite fearful at first, when I saw your new avi.  Don't be scaring me like that Ringel!


----------



## Ringel05

masquerade said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thoughts we think create our feelings, and we then begin to live our lives in accordance with those feelings and beliefs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess that means I should go jump my wife..............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have thoughts of excitement for you and your wife!  Maybe a few envious thoughts thrown in there as well.    Quite fearful at first, when I saw your new avi.  Don't be scaring me like that Ringel!
Click to expand...

Don't worry.  With that mask I can only nibble.


----------



## masquerade

Ringel05 said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess that means I should go jump my wife..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have thoughts of excitement for you and your wife!  Maybe a few envious thoughts thrown in there as well.    Quite fearful at first, when I saw your new avi.  Don't be scaring me like that Ringel!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't worry.  With that mask I can only nibble.
Click to expand...


Damn!
Take it off!


----------



## masquerade

Even if sometimes it seems more of an adversary than an ally, I see the past as my friend.  All experiences up until this point have brought me to where I am today.  For that, I am grateful.


----------



## Big Black Dog

Everything has the potential for coming true.


----------



## Ringel05

What would you accomplish if you knew you couldn't fail.


----------



## Big Black Dog

Ringel05 said:


> What would you accomplish if you knew you couldn't fail.



I would stick my elbow into my ear...


----------



## masquerade

Summon confidence.  Ignore fear.  Trust your wisest, bravest instincts!


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Put a potato in your pants!


----------



## Ringel05

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Put a potato in your pants!



I prefer smoked sausages.


----------



## masquerade

Sausages yes.  Smoked?  On ocassion.
I prefer my sausage natural .. free of any preservatives or additives or oils.  When I hunger for a taste or move in to take a bite, I want to feel the soft skin on my lips and the saltly juices squirt into the back of my throat.


----------



## masquerade

Your attitude towards yourself is more important than how others think about you.


----------



## masquerade

New possibilities are constantly appearing all around me.


----------



## masquerade

I hate snow.


----------



## masquerade

I express myself in ways that are fulfilling to me!


----------



## masquerade

Your experiences always refect your inner beliefs.


----------



## High_Gravity

masquerade said:


> Sausages yes.  Smoked?  On ocassion.
> I prefer my sausage natural .. free of any preservatives or additives or oils.  When I hunger for a taste or move in to take a bite, I want to feel the soft skin on my lips and the saltly juices squirt into the back of my throat.



You are amazing.


----------



## masquerade

I live with spiritual purpose by expressing my individuality to the world.


----------



## Big Black Dog

masquerade said:


> Sausages yes.  Smoked?  On ocassion.
> I prefer my sausage natural .. free of any preservatives or additives or oils.  When I hunger for a taste or move in to take a bite, I want to feel the soft skin on my lips and the saltly juices squirt into the back of my throat.



Mustard?


----------



## Big Black Dog

I intend to breathe all day long...


----------



## Ringel05

Big Black Dog said:


> I intend to breathe all day long...



I prefer to breed all day long...............


----------



## masquerade

Big Black Dog said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sausages yes.  Smoked?  On ocassion.
> I prefer my sausage natural .. free of any preservatives or additives or oils.  When I hunger for a taste or move in to take a bite, I want to feel the soft skin on my lips and the saltly juices squirt into the back of my throat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mustard?
Click to expand...


Thank you, no.  I don't like moosetard.  Well, maybe a little shot or two on a hotdog, but that's about it.  I'll take some sauteed peppers and onions though.  You got any of those BBD?


----------



## masquerade

I am willing to move out of my comfort zone and experience life in a new way.


----------



## High_Gravity

masquerade said:


> I am willing to move out of my comfort zone and experience life in a new way.



Absolutely.


----------



## masquerade

Today is going to be a good day.  I choose to make it so!


----------



## masquerade

Wherever I go I share and encounter friendship.  Appreciating others for their uniqueness, I find myself appreciated for mine.


----------



## masquerade

Engaging in regular meditation helps me adjust my perspective and find the gifts hidden in my struggles.


----------



## Ringel05

Today I will drink a full pot of coffee, hoping it has the desired affects of waking me up and stimulating my lower GI tract.


----------



## masquerade

If I feel I've been taken advantage of ... instead of trying to retaliate, I simply refuse to put myself in that kind of situation again.


----------



## masquerade

Ringel05 said:


> Today I will drink a full pot of coffee, hoping it has the desired affects of waking me up and stimulating my lower GI tract.



Nice Ringel.  Real nice.


----------



## Ringel05

masquerade said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I will drink a full pot of coffee, hoping it has the desired affects of waking me up and stimulating my lower GI tract.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Ringel.  Real nice.
Click to expand...


Ummmmmm, that's seems to be more and more a daily occurrence...... 
(I think I need another pot of coffee.........)


----------



## masquerade

Ringel05 said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I will drink a full pot of coffee, hoping it has the desired affects of waking me up and stimulating my lower GI tract.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Ringel.  Real nice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ummmmmm, that's seems to be more and more a daily occurrence......
> (I think I need another pot of coffee.........)
Click to expand...


I'm working on my second large cup.  Mmmmmmmm.
Since I'm a lady, I'll spare you the details.  *wink*


----------



## Big Black Dog

Hold on to every day deerly.


----------



## masquerade

I shed all worries by fully engaging in the joy and abundance of each moment.  I practice acceptance of both myself and others.


----------



## masquerade

I create peacefulness in my mind and my body reflects this peacefulness as perfect health.


----------



## Ringel05

I will go back to bed to attain that level of pure peace........ called sleep...........


----------



## AquaAthena

_Be_ the kind of person I wish to attract, to my life.


----------



## Ringel05

Robert Frost

Whose woods these are I think I know.
His house is in the village, though;
He will not see me stopping here
To watch his woods fill up with snow.

My little horse must think it queer
To stop without a farmhouse near
Between the woods and frozen lake
The darkest evening of the year.

He gives his harness bells a shake
To ask if there's some mistake.
The only other sound's the sweep
Of easy wind and downy flake.

The woods are lovely, dark and deep,
But I have promises to keep,
And miles to go before I sleep,
And miles to go before I sleep. 

Alas......


----------



## masquerade

Impatience is a resistance to learning.


----------



## masquerade

You are not here to please other people or to live your life their way.  You can only live it your own way and walk your own path.  You have come to fulfill yourself and express love on the deepest level.  You are here to learn and grow and to absorb and project compassion and understanding.


----------



## boedicca

I will not let annoying high maintenance sales personnel harsh my calm.


----------



## masquerade

The profound power of Love surrounds me and fills my heart with joy and hope. I reach out to others to uplift them and connect with them on a soul level. 

Happy Valentine's Day!


----------



## Mr.Fitnah




----------



## masquerade

Release anger.  Don't keep it inside.

So I write.

How does a teenager use as much gas in one night driving around town as I use going back and forth to work in one day????  $43.00 to fill my tank yesterday afternoon and when I got in my car this morning there was almost a quarter of the tank gone!  WTF?  Me thinks someone may be sitting idle chit-chatting in the car with friends.

I ordered a new wall unit for my office.  Yesterday afternoon my co-worker decided he wanted to check it out and so he proceeded to take it out of the box. What happens?  He drops the frigin' thing on the floor!  Again ... WTF?  Why the hell did you have to touch it?  Why couldn't you have just left it in the box until someone from maintenance came along to hang it on the wall for us?  Damn near knocked the thing over this morning when I came in.  So I shoved it in a closet for safe keeping.

I know the only reason why you called me was to gossip.  You knew EXACTLY the date of the play yet you couldn't help yourself.  You HAD to call and make up some bullshit question so YOU could be the first one to tell me that she's pregnant!  GASP!  And wait ... they're not married yet!  
Sorry, I wasn't falling for your scheme anymore.  I forgive you and the little tricks you try to play on me.  Hell, you've been doing it my whole life.  Now though ... now I see with fresh new eyes.  Again, I forgive you.

Let's see, what else has been irritating me?  Writing here is a big help in releasing my anger.  Stuck at work with folks all around, there isn't much else I can do.  

Okay .... a few deep breaths .... let it out slowly as you type .....

Today IS going to be a good day.  I choose to make it so.
Now if y'all will excuse me and my venting for my morning coffee is brewed and ready to be consumed.


----------



## Big Black Dog

masquerade said:


> Release anger.  Don't keep it inside.
> 
> So I write.
> 
> How does a teenager use as much gas in one night driving around town as I use going back and forth to work in one day????  $43.00 to fill my tank yesterday afternoon and when I got in my car this morning there was almost a quarter of the tank gone!  WTF?  Me thinks someone may be sitting idle chit-chatting in the car with friends.
> 
> I ordered a new wall unit for my office.  Yesterday afternoon my co-worker decided he wanted to check it out and so he proceeded to take it out of the box. What happens?  He drops the frigin' thing on the floor!  Again ... WTF?  Why the hell did you have to touch it?  Why couldn't you have just left it in the box until someone from maintenance came along to hang it on the wall for us?  Damn near knocked the thing over this morning when I came in.  So I shoved it in a closet for safe keeping.
> 
> I know the only reason why you called me was to gossip.  You knew EXACTLY the date of the play yet you couldn't help yourself.  You HAD to call and make up some bullshit question so YOU could be the first one to tell me that she's pregnant!  GASP!  And wait ... they're not married yet!
> Sorry, I wasn't falling for your scheme anymore.  I forgive you and the little tricks you try to play on me.  Hell, you've been doing it my whole life.  Now though ... now I see with fresh new eyes.  Again, I forgive you.
> 
> Let's see, what else has been irritating me?  Writing here is a big help in releasing my anger.  Stuck at work with folks all around, there isn't much else I can do.
> 
> Okay .... a few deep breaths .... let it out slowly as you type .....
> 
> Today IS going to be a good day.  I choose to make it so.
> Now if y'all will excuse me and my venting for my morning coffee is brewed and ready to be consumed.



Want to run away to Bermuda with me and lay in the sand and drink funny colored drinks with goofy straws stuck in them, wiggle toes in the sand and wait to see what happens when the sun goes down?


----------



## masquerade

Big Black Dog said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Release anger.  Don't keep it inside.
> 
> So I write.
> 
> How does a teenager use as much gas in one night driving around town as I use going back and forth to work in one day????  $43.00 to fill my tank yesterday afternoon and when I got in my car this morning there was almost a quarter of the tank gone!  WTF?  Me thinks someone may be sitting idle chit-chatting in the car with friends.
> 
> I ordered a new wall unit for my office.  Yesterday afternoon my co-worker decided he wanted to check it out and so he proceeded to take it out of the box. What happens?  He drops the frigin' thing on the floor!  Again ... WTF?  Why the hell did you have to touch it?  Why couldn't you have just left it in the box until someone from maintenance came along to hang it on the wall for us?  Damn near knocked the thing over this morning when I came in.  So I shoved it in a closet for safe keeping.
> 
> I know the only reason why you called me was to gossip.  You knew EXACTLY the date of the play yet you couldn't help yourself.  You HAD to call and make up some bullshit question so YOU could be the first one to tell me that she's pregnant!  GASP!  And wait ... they're not married yet!
> Sorry, I wasn't falling for your scheme anymore.  I forgive you and the little tricks you try to play on me.  Hell, you've been doing it my whole life.  Now though ... now I see with fresh new eyes.  Again, I forgive you.
> 
> Let's see, what else has been irritating me?  Writing here is a big help in releasing my anger.  Stuck at work with folks all around, there isn't much else I can do.
> 
> Okay .... a few deep breaths .... let it out slowly as you type .....
> 
> Today IS going to be a good day.  I choose to make it so.
> Now if y'all will excuse me and my venting for my morning coffee is brewed and ready to be consumed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want to run away to Bermuda with me and lay in the sand and drink funny colored drinks with goofy straws stuck in them, wiggle toes in the sand and wait to see what happens when the sun goes down?
Click to expand...


Yes.
Can you come get me now?  Please!  I promise we won't have to wait until the sun goes down to see what will happen.  *wink*


----------



## High_Gravity

masquerade said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Release anger.  Don't keep it inside.
> 
> So I write.
> 
> How does a teenager use as much gas in one night driving around town as I use going back and forth to work in one day????  $43.00 to fill my tank yesterday afternoon and when I got in my car this morning there was almost a quarter of the tank gone!  WTF?  Me thinks someone may be sitting idle chit-chatting in the car with friends.
> 
> I ordered a new wall unit for my office.  Yesterday afternoon my co-worker decided he wanted to check it out and so he proceeded to take it out of the box. What happens?  He drops the frigin' thing on the floor!  Again ... WTF?  Why the hell did you have to touch it?  Why couldn't you have just left it in the box until someone from maintenance came along to hang it on the wall for us?  Damn near knocked the thing over this morning when I came in.  So I shoved it in a closet for safe keeping.
> 
> I know the only reason why you called me was to gossip.  You knew EXACTLY the date of the play yet you couldn't help yourself.  You HAD to call and make up some bullshit question so YOU could be the first one to tell me that she's pregnant!  GASP!  And wait ... they're not married yet!
> Sorry, I wasn't falling for your scheme anymore.  I forgive you and the little tricks you try to play on me.  Hell, you've been doing it my whole life.  Now though ... now I see with fresh new eyes.  Again, I forgive you.
> 
> Let's see, what else has been irritating me?  Writing here is a big help in releasing my anger.  Stuck at work with folks all around, there isn't much else I can do.
> 
> Okay .... a few deep breaths .... let it out slowly as you type .....
> 
> Today IS going to be a good day.  I choose to make it so.
> Now if y'all will excuse me and my venting for my morning coffee is brewed and ready to be consumed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want to run away to Bermuda with me and lay in the sand and drink funny colored drinks with goofy straws stuck in them, wiggle toes in the sand and wait to see what happens when the sun goes down?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.
> Can you come get me now?  Please!  I promise we won't have to wait until the sun goes down to see what will happen.  *wink*
Click to expand...


Masquerade whats all this talk? I thought you said you were running away with me to Trinidad and Tobago?


----------



## masquerade

High_Gravity said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Want to run away to Bermuda with me and lay in the sand and drink funny colored drinks with goofy straws stuck in them, wiggle toes in the sand and wait to see what happens when the sun goes down?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> Can you come get me now?  Please!  I promise we won't have to wait until the sun goes down to see what will happen.  *wink*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Masquerade whats all this talk? I thought you said you were running away with me to Trinidad and Tobago?
Click to expand...


What I would love is to travel across the country visiting many of the folks I've met online.  I think _that_ would be fun!  But listen ... if the man says Bermuda, it's Bermuda.  *wink*


----------



## masquerade

Obstacles are opportunities to adapt, explore and overcome.  Don't be deterred when what you are doing isn't working the way that you hoped.  Use your resourcefulness to turn the trial into triumph.  When you do, it feels so good and you know that you can handle anything that comes your way.


----------



## Ringel05

Obstacles are cannon fodder......


----------



## JW Frogen

I WILL free ball it today!


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Not everyone can be helped.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

masquerade said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Release anger.  Don't keep it inside.
> 
> So I write.
> 
> How does a teenager use as much gas in one night driving around town as I use going back and forth to work in one day????  $43.00 to fill my tank yesterday afternoon and when I got in my car this morning there was almost a quarter of the tank gone!  WTF?  Me thinks someone may be sitting idle chit-chatting in the car with friends.
> 
> I ordered a new wall unit for my office.  Yesterday afternoon my co-worker decided he wanted to check it out and so he proceeded to take it out of the box. What happens?  He drops the frigin' thing on the floor!  Again ... WTF?  Why the hell did you have to touch it?  Why couldn't you have just left it in the box until someone from maintenance came along to hang it on the wall for us?  Damn near knocked the thing over this morning when I came in.  So I shoved it in a closet for safe keeping.
> 
> I know the only reason why you called me was to gossip.  You knew EXACTLY the date of the play yet you couldn't help yourself.  You HAD to call and make up some bullshit question so YOU could be the first one to tell me that she's pregnant!  GASP!  And wait ... they're not married yet!
> Sorry, I wasn't falling for your scheme anymore.  I forgive you and the little tricks you try to play on me.  Hell, you've been doing it my whole life.  Now though ... now I see with fresh new eyes.  Again, I forgive you.
> 
> Let's see, what else has been irritating me?  Writing here is a big help in releasing my anger.  Stuck at work with folks all around, there isn't much else I can do.
> 
> Okay .... a few deep breaths .... let it out slowly as you type .....
> 
> Today IS going to be a good day.  I choose to make it so.
> Now if y'all will excuse me and my venting for my morning coffee is brewed and ready to be consumed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want to run away to Bermuda with me and lay in the sand and drink funny colored drinks with goofy straws stuck in them, wiggle toes in the sand and wait to see what happens when the sun goes down?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.
> Can you come get me now?  Please!  I promise we won't have to wait until the sun goes down to see what will happen.  *wink*
Click to expand...


Wanna chug a 4 pack of pints in the alley?


----------



## JW Frogen

I will welcome the fact my five year old son gave me head lice as being part of the circle of life.


----------



## masquerade

Mr.Fitnah said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Want to run away to Bermuda with me and lay in the sand and drink funny colored drinks with goofy straws stuck in them, wiggle toes in the sand and wait to see what happens when the sun goes down?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> Can you come get me now?  Please!  I promise we won't have to wait until the sun goes down to see what will happen.  *wink*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wanna chug a 4 pack of pints in the alley?
Click to expand...


Sure!  If you don't mind watching me hurl!    Will you rub my back as I'm bent over and will you tell me everything will be okay?


----------



## masquerade

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Not everyone can be helped.



Even folks like Charlie Sheen can be helped.
It's a matter of making the decision to either help yourself, or to reach out to loved ones and ask for their help.
Everyone can be helped in some way.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Oh yeah Ill hold your hair.
eots cant be helped


----------



## masquerade

JW Frogen said:


> I will welcome the fact my five year old son gave me head lice as being part of the circle of life.



Did you and your son do a little father / son bonding by both going to get your heads shaved?


----------



## masquerade

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Oh yeah Ill hold your hair.



If that's the case, it won't be pints I'm drinking.


----------



## masquerade

Each one of us has the ability to love ourselves more.  Each one of us deserves to be loved.  We all deserve to live well, to be healthy, to be loved and loving and we deserve to prosper.


----------



## masquerade

Smile, wave and say good morning to the haters.





Good morning!


----------



## masquerade

I deepen my beliefs and principles through daily meditation.


----------



## Big Black Dog

It is my strongest belief that nothing can make you feel any better about life in general than a thick slice of chocolate cake - unless maybe a thick slice of chocolate cake with a scoop of ice cream on it.  This is the medicine that cure all the ails of the world.


----------



## Phoenix

Grow ... change ... become.


----------



## masquerade

I drop my own limiting beliefs and I allow myself to move into the totality of possibilities.


----------



## Phoenix

If my happiness depends soley on another person's actions, I am in trouble indeed.


----------



## masquerade

I honor my feelings, for I know they are designed to move and enlighten me.


----------



## AquaAthena

Love, cherish, and respect yourself. Become your own best friend and take care of yourself, for you are the only person with whom you will surely have a lifelong relationship.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

People can get things  done with out Americas  help.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

AquaAthena said:


> Love, cherish, and respect yourself. Become your own best friend and take care of yourself, for you are the only person with whom you will surely have a lifelong relationship.


Please I stopped  listening to  myself  years ago.


----------



## Phoenix

"You can't be a victim and heal."
A. J. Langer

&#8220;If it's never our fault, we can't take responsibility for it. If we can't take responsibility for it, we'll always be its victim.&#8221;
Richard Bach

&#8220;Accept fate, and move on. Don't yield to the seductive pull of self-pity. Acting like a victim threatens your future.&#8221;

&#8220;Self-pity is easily the most destructive of the nonpharmaceutical narcotics; it is addictive, gives momentary pleasure and separates the victim from reality.&#8221;
John W. Gardner

&#8220;Every act of dishonesty has at least two victims: the one we think of as the victim, and the perpetrator as well. Each little dishonesty makes another little rotten spot somewhere in the perpetrator's psyche.&#8221;
Lesley Conger

"Never be bullied into silence.  Never allow yourself to be made a victim.  Accept no one's definition of your life; define yourself."  ~Harvey Fierstein


----------



## masquerade

My wisdom evolves through life experience.


----------



## masquerade

The curiosity to click into another Godspeak thread has left me and I am free!
The curiosity to click into another Godspeak thread has left me and I am free!
The curiosity to click into another Godspeak thread has left me and I am free!
The curiosity to click into another Godspeak thread has left me and I am free!
The curiosity to click into another Godspeak thread has left me and I am free!
The curiosity to click into another Godspeak thread has left me and I am free!
The curiosity to click into another Godspeak thread has left me and I am free!
The curiosity to click into another Godspeak thread has left me and I am free!
The curiosity to click into another Godspeak thread has left me and I am free!
The curiosity to click into another Godspeak thread has left me and I am free!
The curiosity to click into another Godspeak thread has left me and I am free!
The curiosity to click into another Godspeak thread has left me and I am free!

It's been suggested that to get the most from your affirmations, write or type them 10 - 20 times a day.


----------



## dilloduck

masquerade said:


> The curiosity to click into another Godspeak thread has left me and I am free!
> The curiosity to click into another Godspeak thread has left me and I am free!
> The curiosity to click into another Godspeak thread has left me and I am free!
> The curiosity to click into another Godspeak thread has left me and I am free!
> The curiosity to click into another Godspeak thread has left me and I am free!
> The curiosity to click into another Godspeak thread has left me and I am free!
> The curiosity to click into another Godspeak thread has left me and I am free!
> The curiosity to click into another Godspeak thread has left me and I am free!
> The curiosity to click into another Godspeak thread has left me and I am free!
> The curiosity to click into another Godspeak thread has left me and I am free!
> The curiosity to click into another Godspeak thread has left me and I am free!
> The curiosity to click into another Godspeak thread has left me and I am free!
> 
> It's been suggested that to get the most from your affirmations, write or type them 10 - 20 times a day.



repetition is the mother of learning
repetition is the mother of learning
etc
etc


----------



## masquerade

I relax my expectations and embrace what is rather than what could be.


----------



## masquerade

My disciplines create a balanced foundation from which I can prosper. As I view current challenges as opportunities for spiritual growth and advancement, I embrace them with a hopeful heart.


----------



## Phoenix

Masquerade?  Where didja go?


----------



## Phoenix

Hmmmm ... to carry on Masquerade's work ...


"Time wounds all heels."


----------



## masquerade

Phoenix said:


> Masquerade?  Where didja go?



I didn't go far Phoenix.  I guess I just needed a break from this place.  Thank you for breathing some life into this thread.


----------



## masquerade

I encourage others to be themselves and embrace the same freedom of expression myself.


----------



## High_Gravity

Haven't seen you in a while Masquerade, hope everything is good.


----------



## masquerade

High_Gravity said:


> Haven't seen you in a while Masquerade, hope everything is good.



Everything is good HG ... thank you!  I hope you and yours are doing good as well!


----------



## masquerade

I easily remember to relax my body and breathe deep at times of stress.


----------



## High_Gravity

masquerade said:


> I easily remember to relax my body and breathe deep at times of stress.



I need to work on that.


----------



## masquerade

I act on my visions without fear or hesitation.


----------



## High_Gravity

We only live once so I want to try as many things as I can before its time.


----------



## Phoenix

Happiness is in the heart ... not in the circumstances.


----------



## AquaAthena

Only say things that will create in myself positive emotions, thoughts, feelings, and ultimately, actions.


----------



## masquerade

I flow with the shifting tides of daily life, for I have faith that Universe is guiding me.


----------



## masquerade

I possess the power to manifest all that I desire.


----------



## Phoenix

I still miss my ex-husband sometimes.
















But my aim is improving.


----------



## Momanohedhunter

masquerade said:


> To start your day with a positive mindset and good feelings.
> We can all use them.
> 
> 
> *I am loving, creative and intelligent.  Choosing to see myself and accept myself this way allows me to make positive change in my life.*



When you hit the bottom the only direction you can go is up.


----------



## JW Frogen

Dry as a desert bone I did not drink a drop today and for the first time in such a long time I saw the stars tonight.

It is hard to look up when you are usually face down by nightfall.


----------



## JW Frogen

It took me two hours to type that post due to DT hand shaking but I got there in the end.


----------



## Phoenix

JW Frogen said:


> It took me two hours to type that post due to DT hand shaking but I got there in the end.



Keep it up.


----------



## masquerade

My angry birds will kill the laughing lemurs!


----------



## masquerade

In all situations I remain balanced.


----------



## masquerade

I cast off regrets of the past and concerns about the future in order to freely and fully live each precious moment of my life.


----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Phoenix

Learning is finding out what you already know. Doing is demonstrating that you know it. Teaching is reminding others that they know just as well as you. You are all learners, doers, and teachers.


----------



## Phoenix

A cloud does not know why it moves in just such a direction and at such a speed, it feels an impulsion....this is the place to go now.
But the sky knows the reason and the patterns behind all clouds, and you will know, too, when you lift yourself high enough to see beyond horizons.


----------



## masquerade

New opportunities are blossoming all around me.


----------



## JW Frogen

I will only play with my testicles in private today.


----------



## masquerade

Meditation grounds me and helps me to move in stable, balanced ways. I practice higher awareness and live in the now.


----------



## High_Gravity

Its crazy how days can start off so well and 1 person can derail them, astounding. I totally lost my appetite after that incident.


----------



## rainlover

High_Gravity said:


> Its crazy how days can start off so well and 1 person can derail them, astounding.....



So true..

I also miss my ex. I want to connect with him again. I don't know how.


----------



## masquerade

I embrace new experiences to promote my spiritual growth.


----------



## Momanohedhunter

I will be sure to make sure the wife gets off first when whoopee is made.


----------



## High_Gravity

masquerade said:


> I embrace new experiences to promote my spiritual growth.



Good to see you back!


----------



## Momanohedhunter

rainlover said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its crazy how days can start off so well and 1 person can derail them, astounding.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So true..
> 
> I also miss my ex. I want to connect with him again. I don't know how.
Click to expand...


Say Hello. Works for me.


----------



## Wiseacre

Pissing into the wind merely trades one problem for another.

Moral:   a little forethought can be a good idea.


----------



## masquerade

Momanohedhunter said:


> I will be sure to make sure the wife gets off first when whoopee is made.



Showing such chivalry towards your lady.  Something to be admired.
Now, if you both could get off at the same time, well that would make your whoopee that much more enjoyable!


----------



## masquerade

High_Gravity said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> I embrace new experiences to promote my spiritual growth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see you back!
Click to expand...


Thanks HG!  Good to see you!


----------



## Momanohedhunter

masquerade said:


> Momanohedhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will be sure to make sure the wife gets off first when whoopee is made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Showing such chivalry towards your lady.  Something to be admired.
> Now, if you both could get off at the same time, well that would make your whoopee that much more enjoyable!
Click to expand...


That only happens in the woods or public restrooms.


----------



## masquerade

I possess the power and freedom to make all my dreams come true!


----------



## masquerade

I exercise my independence by living my own truths.


----------



## masquerade

In the midst of angry, hate-filled, insult-throwing individuals, I remain calm and centered.


----------



## masquerade

I maintain my sense of inner peace by accepting current situations as being designed for my benefit.


----------



## masquerade

I nurture my inner world with activities that feed my soul and bring me contentment.


----------



## masquerade

I have all the energy I need to accomplish my goals and to fulfill my desires.


----------



## masquerade

Doors of opportunity open for me. I see them clearly and I gracefully walk through them.


----------



## masquerade

My life is filled with promise and excitement.


----------



## High_Gravity

I need to take an exciting vacation somewhere.


----------



## masquerade

H_G ... try it this way.

I am taking an exciting vacation somewhere sometime soon!
I deserve to take an exciting vacation somewhere!
I am finding a way to take an exciting vacation somewhere!

Believe.


----------



## High_Gravity

masquerade said:


> H_G ... try it this way.
> 
> I am taking an exciting vacation somewhere sometime soon!
> I deserve to take an exciting vacation somewhere!
> I am finding a way to take an exciting vacation somewhere!
> 
> Believe.


----------



## masquerade

Acknowledge that all is as it should be in this moment, yet be ever ready for change.


----------



## masquerade

Taking good care of myself strengthens my confidence and empowers me to be the best I can be.


----------



## Big Black Dog

There's something firm in my shorts and I have a firm grip on it's reality...


----------



## AquaAthena

Hatreds never cease by hate, but by love alone; this is an eternal truth. &#8211; Shakyamuni


----------



## masquerade

Big Black Dog said:


> There's something firm in my shorts and I have a firm grip on it's reality...



Proof?


----------



## masquerade

It is all about doing what you can for the sake of what you care for.


----------



## Si modo

I can start a bad day over again at any time I choose.


----------



## lilbug

Has Anyone Told You

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x5PLdIns4aw]&#x202a;Has Anyone Told You?&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## High_Gravity

I am craving Hennessy.


----------



## masquerade

lilbug said:


> Has Anyone Told You
> 
> &#x202a;Has Anyone Told You?&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube



lilbug, that was absolutely beautiful!   Thank you so much for posting it!
As I read through, I thought of so many different affirmations that could go along such as ....

The point of power is in the present moment.
Love yourself!  ( that's a big one )
Ones true source of happiness comes from within.
We are each a Divine expression of Life!
Love and approve of yourself!

Oh I could go on, but we'll save some for another day.

)


----------



## lilbug

masquerade said:


> lilbug said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has Anyone Told You
> 
> &#x202a;Has Anyone Told You?&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilbug, that was absolutely beautiful!   Thank you so much for posting it!
> As I read through, I thought of so many different affirmations that could go along such as ....
> 
> The point of power is in the present moment.
> Love yourself!  ( that's a big one )
> Ones true source of happiness comes from within.
> We are each a Divine expression of Life!
> Love and approve of yourself!
> 
> Oh I could go on, but we'll save some for another day.
> 
> )
Click to expand...


It is a beautiful message, isn't it?  I'm proud to say I shared this with a grade school teacher friend of mine, who then shared it with the principal at the school where she teaches.  The principal made this the message of the day and asked every teacher to play it for their students that morning.


----------



## Big Black Dog

Hold on to thing deer to you...


----------



## Big Black Dog

masquerade said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's something firm in my shorts and I have a firm grip on it's reality...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proof?
Click to expand...


What?  No honor code????????


----------



## masquerade

Big Black Dog said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's something firm in my shorts and I have a firm grip on it's reality...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proof?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What?  No honor code????????
Click to expand...


I just wanted something to look at.  *wink*


----------



## masquerade

To transform my circumstances, I have only to act with focused intention.


----------



## St.Blues

masquerade said:


> To transform my circumstances, I have only to act with focused intention.



Confidence is always the best way.. Think of it this way. The best defense is always a stronger offense. The way I see is never give up or quit.
We all have a demons whether physical or mental.. They help shape us into who we are or can be.

Blues


----------



## High_Gravity

People really shouldn't obssess about posts I made back in February, if you weren't able to address them than, you won't be able to now.


----------



## saltshaker

Big Black Dog said:


> Hold on to thing deer to you...



Well, at least until it's big enough to put in the freezer.

FOOTNOTE: A little humor is good for the heart.


----------



## girlyG90

I'm smart, kind, cool and loving. I deserve better..


----------



## masquerade

saltshaker said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hold on to thing deer to you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, at least until it's big enough to put in the freezer.
> 
> FOOTNOTE: A little humor is good for the heart.
Click to expand...


!
Oh wait, you were kidding.  Right?  Humor ... good for the heart and soul.


----------



## masquerade

Believe in yourself.
I believe in myself.


----------



## High_Gravity

I need a vacation to a place with good weather, lots of booze and hot women.


----------



## AquaAthena

masquerade said:


> To start your day with a positive mindset and good feelings.
> We can all use them.
> 
> 
> *I am loving, creative and intelligent.  Choosing to see myself and accept myself this way allows me to make positive change in my life.*



When I think of the appeal USMB holds for me, I am reminded of this wonderful analogy.

"Life is part positive and part negative. Suppose you went to hear a symphony orchestra and all they played were the little, happy, high notes? Would you leave soon? Let me hear the rumble of the bass, the crash of the cymbals, and the minor keys."


----------



## masquerade

Every day, in every way, I improve -- I grow, learn, and exceed my greatest expectations.


----------



## Big Black Dog

Every day I breathe all day long.  It's the secret to longevity.


----------



## saltshaker

masquerade said:


> saltshaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hold on to thing deer to you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, at least until it's big enough to put in the freezer.
> 
> FOOTNOTE: A little humor is good for the heart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> !
> Oh wait, you were kidding.  Right?  Humor ... good for the heart and soul.
Click to expand...


Well, food (the deer) is the way to a mans heart. Humor, probably good for the soul


----------



## saltshaker

Believe in something.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rktW3byqdOs]&#x202a;Don Williams -- I Believe In You&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## masquerade

Real joy comes from being satisfied with what you have and not from partaking in sensory overload.


----------



## Mr.Nick

I acknowledge I live my life by the truth everyday I wake.

I acknowledge civil liberties are ideas that must be defended and respected everyday I wake.

I acknowledge the tyranny and horror created by man in an attempt to dictate outcome via false unsubstantiated theory.

I acknowledge some are not bothered by the aforementioned.


----------



## Mr.Nick

masquerade said:


> Real joy comes from being satisfied with what you have and not from partaking in sensory overload.



Content, humbleness and satisfaction all have different meanings.

I suppose many in North Korea are "satisfied" - its all they know.

Happiness exists in a mans mind.


----------



## masquerade

I project optimistic energy out to the world and remain confident that everything will work out for the highest good of all concerned.


----------



## masquerade

Seek pleasure from just being, rather than being with another.


----------



## High_Gravity

I will have a threesome with 2 women because I deserve it.


----------



## Big Black Dog

I have gas.  So does Shell and Exxon.  The difference is mine is cheaper and just makes your nose run.


----------



## masquerade

Allow your words, thoughts and actions to reflect the integrity of your soul.


----------



## masquerade

Find a way to increase your understanding and enjoyment of your own particular way of Life.


----------



## masquerade

Enjoy Life!


----------



## masquerade

I boldly pursue the visions of my heart.


----------



## High_Gravity

Marry me.


----------



## masquerade

But I'm already married.  And you haven't taken me away to Costa Rica yet.


----------



## High_Gravity

masquerade said:


> But I'm already married.  And you haven't taken me away to Costa Rica yet.



I am working on it, give me some time. You will be mine.


----------



## signelect

Talking about something serious really brings out the best of the smucks who just can't deal with being happy or nice.


----------



## masquerade

I am ready for a new season.


----------



## masquerade

People who are self-righteous and judgmental have the most self-hatred because they are the ones who refuse to change themselves.  They point their finger at everyone else.  They see wrong everywhere.  Because they are so critical, the attract much to criticize.


----------



## High_Gravity

I am craving Persian food.


----------



## masquerade

Happiness is .... my son receiving his Eagle Scout last night.


----------



## kwc57

masquerade said:


> Happiness is .... my son receiving his Eagle Scout last night.



From one proud Eagle parent to another, congrats!


----------



## masquerade

kwc57 said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happiness is .... my son receiving his Eagle Scout last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From one proud Eagle parent to another, congrats!
Click to expand...


Thank you kwc57.  I am so proud of his accomplishment and relieved to finally have this over and done with.


----------



## masquerade

The more you feel entitled to things, the tougher your Life will be.


----------



## masquerade

As your thoughts and attitude determine your experiences, cultivate positive thinking and prosperity consciousness.


----------



## masquerade

Align your outer image with your inner spirit.  Practice mindfulness in all you do and freely express the beauty of your soul.


----------



## masquerade

Express your individuality with confidence in the important role you play in the world.


----------



## masquerade

Today I choose to eat food that contributes to my health and my well being.


----------



## masquerade

I choose to believe that there is enough money for everybody.


----------



## masquerade

It is best to breathe deeply, say "All is well", and move on with what is happening, rather than fighting how reality should be.


----------



## Si modo

Life isn't fair, but I can be.


----------



## masquerade

I choose to live with a mentality of abundance.


----------



## masquerade

Today I am truly grateful to all the men and women who have and still do wear a uniform and serve this country.

Happy Veteran's Day

Thank you for your service to this great country.


----------



## masquerade

Today I'm going to enjoy a smooth day.


----------



## masquerade

I live in the moment with awareness of the abundance that always surrounds me.


----------



## Mr. H.

We receive all we venture to give...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHH-EPPZKoA]We receive all we venture to give... - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## masquerade

Today I choose to look at Life with fresh eyes.


----------



## Mr. H.

My hangover runneth over.


----------



## masquerade

I attract to my life the people that I need to meet.


----------



## Moonglow

a challenge in life gives one a pursuit to build the character


----------



## masquerade

My positive attitude moves me through each day with grace and good cheer.


----------



## masquerade

All expressions of Love are maximal.


----------



## masquerade

I facilitate the flow of money.


----------



## masquerade

Nothing that will serve you is ever withheld from you.


----------



## High_Gravity

masquerade said:


> Nothing that will serve you is ever withheld from you.



I want to service you.


----------



## masquerade

My spirit thrives on connecting with loved ones when I remember to give thanks for all the wonderful people in my life.


----------



## AquaAthena

*We make a living by what we get, but we make a life by what we give.  Winston Churchill *


----------



## masquerade

Remaining objective allows me to see into the heart and soul of every situation.


----------



## AquaAthena

*"Be good at what you do. Don't worry about being different. Being good is different enough."* 

I lke being different....


----------



## masquerade

I know the Universe is working behind the scenes on my behalf.


----------



## masquerade

Power is the foundation of health.


----------



## AquaAthena

Do your best in all you do  not because the task is worth it, but because you are.  Mom


----------



## masquerade

I am learning to appreciate the healing power of nutrition and exercise.


----------



## Liability

I am learning to appreciate the calming powers and the restorative powers* of Johnny Walker Black, double, on the rocks as a nite-cap.

_______________
*sleep time assistance!


----------



## Uncensored2008

I'm a mean muthafucker - woe to those who cross me.


----------



## masquerade

Liability said:


> I am learning to appreciate the calming powers and the restorative powers* of Johnny Walker Black, double, on the rocks as a nite-cap.
> 
> _______________
> *sleep time assistance!



I am learning to appreciate the calming and restorative powers of Bailey's Irish Cream.


----------



## masquerade

Uncensored2008 said:


> I'm a mean muthafucker - woe to those who cross me.



How does one 'cross' you?  Instigating inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## masquerade

AquaAthena said:


> Do your best in all you do  not because the task is worth it, but because you are.  Mom



Words of wisdom.


----------



## Uncensored2008

masquerade said:


> How does one 'cross' you?



Very carefully, if one is wise! 



> Instigating inquiring minds want to know.



I was sharing my daily affirmation. Isn't that what this thread is about?


----------



## masquerade

Uncensored2008 said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> How does one 'cross' you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very carefully, if one is wise!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instigating inquiring minds want to know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was sharing my daily affirmation. Isn't that what this thread is about?
Click to expand...


Yes it is.
Thank you for posting.


----------



## Uncensored2008

I have another:

Go get me a stick so I can beat you with it - Dad.


----------



## Mr.Nick

I would like to be the best man I can be and make the right decisions.


----------



## masquerade

Diet, exercise and weight loss do not need to be difficult or hard.  Diet, exercise and weight loss can and will be easy if *you choose to believe* it can and will be easy.


----------



## High_Gravity

masquerade said:


> Diet, exercise and weight loss do not need to be difficult or hard.  Diet, exercise and weight loss can and will be easy if *you choose to believe* it can and will be easy.



You will be mine.


----------



## masquerade

When?
You've been promising me that for a long time now.


----------



## High_Gravity

masquerade said:


> When?
> You've been promising me that for a long time now.



The best gifts are the ones you wait the longest for.


----------



## Uncensored2008

High_Gravity said:


> The best gifts are the ones you wait the longest for.



I dunno. When I was a kid, I sent in 50 cents and 4 boxtops for a "Tony the Tiger" submarine. Took about 6 months for the stupid thing to arrive, then it was a piece of junk. It was supposed to be powered by baking soda, never worked.


----------



## masquerade

Seeing and admitting the truth about ourselves, about our role in creating our own problems, and about how we relate to others is vital for healing.


----------



## Liability

Admitting that you have a problem is the first step in making a twelve step program profitable for the entrepreneurs running the twelve step programs.


----------



## masquerade

My ability to live in the present expands my spiritual awarness and blesses me with inner peace.


----------



## Uncensored2008

My ability to down a fifth of scotch in 15 minutes expands my spiritual awarness and blesses me with inner peace.

Until I start vomiting..


----------



## masquerade

I am open to expanding my awareness of Life.


----------



## AquaAthena

To the questions in your life, you are the only answer. To the problems in your life, you are the only solution.


----------



## HUGGY

Uncensored2008 said:


> My ability to down a fifth of scotch in 15 minutes expands my spiritual awarness and blesses me with inner peace.
> 
> Until I start vomiting..




That is the most honest thing you have ever brought to this message board.


----------



## masquerade

I listen to my inner voice and rely on my intuition to guide me.


----------



## niteowl

_"The grass is always greener, when you're on this side of it."_

Learned that in rehab.


----------



## masquerade

I am grateful for the job I have and all the possibilities it gives me.


----------



## Outback

Liability said:


> Admitting that you have a problem is the first step in making a twelve step program profitable for the entrepreneurs running the twelve step programs.



Piss one that matey. I've got a one step program. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kslHr7_9Zac]The Eagles - Get over it[/ame]


----------



## Liability

Listening to the inner voices can get some people into a hostage situation with the police.


----------



## dualgetter

Shit, I can't go 15 minutes without a smoke and you want me to write a fuckin quote about today..
Bullshit........ Lets just get it on instead.


----------



## dualgetter

AquaAthena said:


> To the questions in your life, you are the only answer. To the problems in your life, you are the only solution.



WTF fella's............ who's that hottie in the pic? 
I'll swim with that one anyday... Does she smoke? I do.........
Holy toledo she's hot!


----------



## High_Gravity

dualgetter said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> 
> To the questions in your life, you are the only answer. To the problems in your life, you are the only solution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF fella's............ who's that hottie in the pic?
> I'll swim with that one anyday... Does she smoke? I do.........
> Holy toledo she's hot!
Click to expand...


That's my wife.


----------



## uscitizen

Still here.


----------



## AquaAthena

Without wisdom, knowledge can be more harmful than ignorance.


----------



## uscitizen

Knowledge is easy, wisdom is hard.


----------



## masquerade

Today and every day, Love is the foundation of my relationships.


----------



## FuelRod

We'll love you just the way you are if you're perfect.


----------



## kwc57

masquerade said:


> Today and every day, Love is the foundation of my relationships.



Happy Valentine's Day to the most positive gal on USMB!


----------



## masquerade

kwc57 said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today and every day, Love is the foundation of my relationships.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Valentine's Day to the most positive gal on USMB!
Click to expand...




You are one sweet gentleman kwc57!
Thank you and Happy Valentine's Day to YOU!


----------



## Trajan

the way of the Tao is simple,but not easy...............surrender all judgment.


----------



## masquerade

The way for you to feel really good about yourself is to be in control of your Life.


----------



## masquerade

My way forward is paved with the strength of an open heart and the power of an open mind.


----------



## masquerade

I approach life with new eyes and all sorts of ideas on how to create positive change.


----------



## Zander

I am worthy. Worthy of love. Worthy of peace. Worthy of praise. Worthy of happiness. Worthy of pleasure.


----------



## Zander

The opinions of others don&#8217;t really matter. I filter the words I hear throughout the day. I only internalize the ones that resonate with my natural rhythms.  When I do listen to the wisdom of others, I take it with a grain or two of salt.  I cherish my ability to make sound, wise choices.


----------



## masquerade

When I listen to my intuition, my words and actions work in harmony.


----------



## candycorn

Haters are going to hate.  Don't be one.


----------



## masquerade

Smile, wave and say .... "Good morning haters!"


----------



## masquerade

Accept that this world is full of options and alternatives. All of which have their upsides and their drawbacks, so don't waste time today wondering whether you might have wasted your time.


----------



## masquerade

Today is filled with opportunity.


----------



## Liability

*Today is just another day to royally screw things up and hope for a better tomorrow.*

 -- Attributed to Fly Prancer.


----------



## masquerade

I follow my intuition with complete trust.


----------



## masquerade

To build a strong spiritual foundation, I focus on living in the present and envisioning a bright future ahead of me.


----------



## AquaAthena

"Do no favors for their rewards."


----------



## Liability

Hide your light under a barrel.




uhm


Wait....


----------



## masquerade

Liability said:


> Hide your light under a barrel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uhm
> 
> 
> Wait....



Allow your Light to shine bright!


----------



## masquerade

I have gratitude for what I am learning, how I am changing and what I am becoming.


----------



## masquerade

Problems are just opportunities in unattractive packages.


----------



## Truthseeker420

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ldAQ6Rh5ZI]Stuart Smalley - Daily Affirmations - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## copsnrobbers

masquerade said:


> I have gratitude for what I am learning, how I am changing and what I am becoming.



What are you becoming?


----------



## High_Gravity

copsnrobbers said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have gratitude for what I am learning, how I am changing and what I am becoming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you becoming?
Click to expand...


Mine.


----------



## copsnrobbers

High_Gravity said:


> copsnrobbers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have gratitude for what I am learning, how I am changing and what I am becoming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you becoming?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mine.
Click to expand...


Can I have her on Fridays?


----------



## masquerade

copsnrobbers said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have gratitude for what I am learning, how I am changing and what I am becoming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you becoming?
Click to expand...


A loving woman who is more compassionate, patient, understanding, sympathetic, intuitive and spiritual.


----------



## masquerade

High_Gravity said:


> copsnrobbers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have gratitude for what I am learning, how I am changing and what I am becoming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you becoming?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mine.
Click to expand...


Feel free to remove that halo HG.


----------



## masquerade

copsnrobbers said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> copsnrobbers said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are you becoming?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can I have her on Fridays?
Click to expand...


Sure.  When my kickboxing class ends at 6:30.


----------



## High_Gravity

copsnrobbers said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> copsnrobbers said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are you becoming?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can I have her on Fridays?
Click to expand...


That's up to her.


----------



## masquerade

I relax my expectations and open my heart to how things are instead of how I wish they were.


----------



## Zander

&#8220;The opinions of others don&#8217;t really matter.&#8221;
Filter the words you hear throughout the day. Only internalize the ones that resonate with your natural rhythms. And when you do listen to the wisdom of others, take it with a grain or two of salt. Cherish your ability to make sound choices; rely on it. Listen to your heart; it&#8217;ll never steer you wrong.


----------



## masquerade

Make today a better day then yesterday!


----------



## masquerade

Keep your thoughts positive in regards to your finances as your thoughts are affecting the flow of your abundance.


----------



## kwc57

masquerade said:


> Keep your thoughts positive in regards to your finances as your thoughts are affecting the flow of your abundance.



Welcome back!


----------



## masquerade

kwc57 said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep your thoughts positive in regards to your finances as your thoughts are affecting the flow of your abundance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome back!
Click to expand...


Thank you.    It's good to be back ... I think.


----------



## kwc57

masquerade said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep your thoughts positive in regards to your finances as your thoughts are affecting the flow of your abundance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome back!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you.    It's good to be back ... I think.
Click to expand...


Damn straight it is.  This place needs an occasional ray of sunshine.


----------



## AquaAthena

"Don't belittle--be big."


----------



## masquerade

kwc57 said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.    It's good to be back ... I think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damn straight it is.  This place needs an occasional ray of sunshine.
Click to expand...


You are so sweet kwc57!

You are my sunshine, my only sunshine.  You make me happy when skies are grey.  blah blah blah blah .....  Wait ... skies or clouds of grey?  I can't remember the lyrics.


----------



## High_Gravity

I will no longer go out and party like its 1999 when I have to work the next day.


----------



## masquerade

High_Gravity said:


> I will no longer go out and party like its 1999 when I have to work the next day.



You hangin' with my boy Prince?  

My yesterday didn't goes as planned and I ended up out at my pool in the hot sun driking Baileys.  Too much Baileys.  

I release the need to drink Bailey's Irish Cream!  (not so much believing my affirmation today)


----------



## High_Gravity

masquerade said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will no longer go out and party like its 1999 when I have to work the next day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You hangin' with my boy Prince?
> 
> My yesterday didn't goes as planned and I ended up out at my pool in the hot sun driking Baileys.  Too much Baileys.
> 
> I release the need to drink Bailey's Irish Cream!  (not so much believing my affirmation today)
Click to expand...


We need to have a few drinks together in a jacuzzi.


----------



## AquaAthena

One of my favorite proverbs, is something I live by, and everyone is grateful, when they meet me, because of it. I repped two Liberals on board here, last week, because of my attitude.

*"Always act upon a generous impulse."*


----------



## masquerade

Life is what we create and experience.


----------



## Colin

I've been reading about how alcohol is a danger to good health. It's really given me a scare. So, from today I'm turning over a new leaf. I'm giving up reading.


----------



## masquerade

By taking responsibility for your words and actions, you deepen your integrity and strengthen your sense of purpose.


----------



## masquerade

Use humor to open new doors, heal old wounds, and lighten your daily journey.


----------



## Colin

When you're feeling down, simply go for a walk. And keep right on walking and walking, looking around as you go - at the front doors that hide other people's fears and joys, at the marvels of nature, at the courage and invention behind every church and factory, at the sheer size and complexity of the small part of the world your legs can cover - and if that doesn't make your worries seem insignificant by comparison, go to the pub and get loaded.


----------



## Colin

Never forget. The brain is a wonderful organ. It starts working the moment you wake up in the morning and doesn't stop until you get to the office.


----------



## masquerade

Think with the awareness that your thoughts are creative.


----------



## AquaAthena

Love, cherish, and respect yourself. Become your own best friend and take care of yourself, for *you are the only person with whom you will surely have a lifelong relationship.
*


----------



## masquerade

AquaAthena said:


> Love, cherish, and respect yourself. Become your own best friend and take care of yourself, for *you are the only person with whom you will surely have a lifelong relationship.
> *



You are the most important person in your life.


----------



## masquerade

I am.

Two of the most powerful words, for what you put after them shapes your reality.


----------

